# This is messed up honestly what would you do?



## Bobbyloads (May 28, 2020)

In all honesty if you were a cop that was watching this happen would you not kick this cop in his ****ing head? 

It is time that other cops that are involved start putting their partners and co workers in place and start getting involved even if a cop has to slap a ****ing cop now they are all involved murder and accessory instead of just kicking your boy off the man cause you know he’s in the wrong.

Forgery charges and the man is not even resisting what the **** is all this about. 

It’s seriously time that they make an example out of all these cops involved here this is getting ****ing nuts.

I have not been a model citizen my whole life and had many run ins with the police, courts, etc... but in my life I have met a few good cops that really helped me out and let me slide with shit that I should of been ****ed for and those cops will forever make me believe there is good cops out there but for every one good one like that I ran into dozens of ****ing garbage ass cops that were a bunch of pussies in high school and everyone picked on them and they do shit like this. 


They need to make an example out of these guys bad so police know they can’t be doing shit like this the man was begging to breathe crying out loud I can see if he was a child molester or did something trashy as **** and the emotions got the best of you but ****ing forgery wtf man.


I don’t know man but this stuff ain’t right and all these riots and shit going on now in Minneapolis are justified to show that the people need to be heard and this needs to stop. This could be my kid when he gets older or even me on a traffic stop cause I ha w tattoos and look suspect **** that.


----------



## BRICKS (May 28, 2020)

From what I've seen and heard the situation is being handled.  The FBI and Justice Dept are involved, the cops involved have have been fired and prosecution is underway.  I, however, fail to see how looting and destroying property of businesses totally uninvolved whatsoever makes the point.  
They should hammer those guys, yes.  But it's not an excuse to behave like animals.


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 28, 2020)

Ive been saying cops are nothing more then killer nasty thug piece of garbage that will start a war in this country..Its time for gangs to start killing these motherfukkers


----------



## Bobbyloads (May 28, 2020)

BRICKS said:


> From what I've seen and heard the situation is being handled.  The FBI and Justice Dept are involved, the cops involved have have been fired and prosecution is underway.  I, however, fail to see how looting and destroying property of businesses totally uninvolved whatsoever makes the point.
> They should hammer those guys, yes.  But it's not an excuse to behave like animals.



100% agree on the looting and destroying other peoples stuff but the protest by his house with not allowing food delivery is funny and deserving. 

IMO they should of been fired like they were then arrested right away like anyone else then taken to bond court and no breaks given whats so ever not this investigation shit. This is clearly open and shut and yes I am happy this is so escalated and even mayor speaking out but there is no reason why they are not under arrest already. If they do lock them up it would actually calm down the protests I believe.


----------



## Bobbyloads (May 28, 2020)

Bro Bundy said:


> Ive been saying cops are nothing more then killer nasty thug piece of garbage that will start a war in this country..Its time for gangs to start killing these motherfukkers



LMAO dude slow down before UGB gets shut down for terrorist acts.


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 28, 2020)

u ask for honesty ..I meant every word


----------



## Joliver (May 28, 2020)

Win win here. 5 birds...one stone. 

And not one thing of value to society was lost. Lol


----------



## Bobbyloads (May 28, 2020)

Bro Bundy said:


> u ask for honesty ..I meant every word



To each his own.

I have honestly met a few really good cops that really saved my ass when I was young that could of ****ed me bad but chose not to. Also met some shitty ass cops like guys I knew from the neighborhood that became local cops and are a bunch of bitches one made it online for being a bitch wish I can post that but do not want to just in case gets back to him lol my mom still lives there don't feel like watching my back every time I go there. 

I just do not think killing them is the way to go but prosecuting and allowing them to feel what civilians have to go through would teach them all lessons not to pull shit like that.


----------



## Bobbyloads (May 28, 2020)

Joliver said:


> Win win here. 5 birds...one stone.
> 
> And not one thing of value to society was lost. Lol



SMH the forgery guy come on he was committing white collar crimes nothing wrong with a little hustle. Poor guy tries to feed his family (or drug addiction) by committing harmless crimes and gets strangled to death? Not cool,


----------



## Joliver (May 28, 2020)

Bobbyloads said:


> SMH the forgery guy come on he was committing white collar crimes nothing wrong with a little hustle. Poor guy tries to feed his family (or drug addiction) by committing harmless crimes and gets strangled to death? Not cool,



Yeah. Just a small time thief. NOTHING WORSE THAN AN HONORLESS THIEF.  I respect the Muslims for chopping off their ****ing hands. Infinitely cool.


----------



## Seeker (May 28, 2020)

Was waiting for someone to start this thread. Surprised someone didn't jump on it sooner. That's all I got.


----------



## Bobbyloads (May 28, 2020)

Joliver said:


> Yeah. Just a small time thief. NOTHING WORSE THAN AN HONORLESS THIEF.  I respect the Muslims for chopping off their ****ing hands. Infinitely cool.



Extreme but ok everyone is entitled to their opinion.


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 28, 2020)

let me tell u something ive been practicing strangling people since im 5 years old .That was disgusting and disturbing to watch..This country is heading into a war and its not going to be pretty..That was a throw back to slave times and some nazi shit mixed ..Im not down with it and who ever is im going to try to kill u one day when this war kicks off..This is a disgusting look for america


----------



## Bobbyloads (May 28, 2020)

Bro Bundy said:


> let me tell u something ive been practicing strangling people since im 5 years old .That was disgusting and disturbing to watch..This country is heading into a war and its not going to be pretty..That was a throw back to slave times and some nazi shit mixed ..Im not down with it and who ever is im going to try to kill u one day when this war kicks off..This is a disgusting look for america




Why were you strangling people at 5 years old? Didn't you have a Nintendo or G.I Joes?

But I agree as my post says this is not right at all and examples need to be set I just do not want the country to go to war I love my family, life and job and would prefer to keep everything in tact.


----------



## liftsiron (May 28, 2020)

BRICKS said:


> From what I've seen and heard the situation is being handled.  The FBI and Justice Dept are involved, the cops involved have have been fired and prosecution is underway.  I, however, fail to see how looting and destroying property of businesses totally uninvolved whatsoever makes the point.
> They should hammer those guys, yes.  But it's not an excuse to behave like animals.



It's wrong on both counts.  I worked as a cop in the military, one in my unit would have done that shit.  I also worked for a number of years in a max state prison.  The guards there did not torture and kill prisoners.


----------



## DEADlifter (May 28, 2020)

What pisses me off the most about the whole situation is some shithead in Minnesota does something terrible and I have to walk around wearing the Scarlet, or Caucasian as it so happens in this instance, Letter.  

Bundy is right about this type of shit starting a race war.  There are those in positions of extreme global power that want exactly that.  I wonder if Derek Chauvin isn't an agent of theirs.

All that being said, thoughts and prayers for the family of Mr. Floyd.


----------



## Bobbyloads (May 28, 2020)

DEADlifter said:


> What pisses me off the most about the whole situation is some shithead in Minnesota does something terrible and I have to walk around wearing the Scarlet, or Caucasian as it so happens in this instance, Letter.
> 
> Bundy is right about this type of shit starting a race war.  There are those in positions of extreme global power that want exactly that.  I wonder if Derek Chauvin isn't an agent of theirs.
> 
> All that being said, thoughts and prayers for the family of Mr. Floyd.



We will see what all happens next the Chicago cop got off easy as **** besides 1 good beating he caught in jail only got like 7 years will be out in 4 or some shit. Shit happened not to far from where I grew up at the Burger King they erased the footage from I visited many times.


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 28, 2020)

Bobbyloads said:


> Why were you strangling people at 5 years old? Didn't you have a Nintendo or G.I Joes?
> 
> But I agree as my post says this is not right at all and examples need to be set I just do not want the country to go to war I love my family, life and job and would prefer to keep everything in tact.


because im really good at sambo bjj and wrestling ..


----------



## Bobbyloads (May 28, 2020)

Bro Bundy said:


> because im really good at sambo bjj and wrestling ..



I will note that down and make sure not to get into an altercation with you lol.


----------



## Joliver (May 28, 2020)

Bro Bundy said:


> let me tell u something ive been practicing strangling people since im 5 years old .That was disgusting and disturbing to watch..This country is heading into a war and its not going to be pretty..That was a throw back to slave times and some nazi shit mixed ..Im not down with it and who ever is im going to try to kill u one day when this war kicks off..This is a disgusting look for america



You don't want to shoot me, BB. I'm your buddy. 

This war won't kick off. It never will. We're too cucked to fight the government. Look at South Africa. Race war turn blacks against whites. Black immigration from other countries gives poor immigrant blacks the majority. The gov, by democratic vote, just nationalized the south African version of what is our 401(k) retirement plans by rolling them into SA's version of the social security system. Imagine the commie government taking 40 years of your work. And no shots fired. 

My buddy Cempà lives outside Johannesburg. He bought his wife a plate carrier for Xmas. He showed me his video of driving to the airport from his house...holy shit....like Iraq on the interstate. Rolling blackouts as their infrastructure falls. All sorts of commie shit. Lol! Guns...outlawed. commies still manage to get an estimated 4 million AK-47s into the country for the Marauders though. His gate around his house cost more than his house. 

I asked my friend why he doesn't try to immigrate here. His answer: you're only 20 years behind us. I don't want my kids to have to do this again in their lifetime. 

You can all call me a conspiracy theorist or whatever helps you sleep at night. Everyone is so busy seeing literally black and white that they don't see the real enemy. Few probably even know SA was damn near a war zone. But for the initiated, who've actually been to SA, we know better.


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 28, 2020)

Joliver said:


> You don't want to shoot me, BB. I'm your buddy.
> 
> This war won't kick off. It never will. We're too cucked to fight the government. Look at South Africa. Race war turn blacks against whites. Black immigration from other countries gives poor immigrant blacks the majority. The gov, by democratic vote, just nationalized the south African version of what is our 401(k) retirement plans by rolling them into SA's version of the social security system. Imagine the commie government taking 40 years of your work. And no shots fired.
> 
> ...


america has become a shit hole that i cant stomach anymore..I think the war has started


----------



## BiologicalChemist (May 28, 2020)

BRICKS said:


> From what I've seen and heard the situation is being handled.  The FBI and Justice Dept are involved, the cops involved have have been fired and prosecution is underway.  I, however, fail to see how looting and destroying property of businesses totally uninvolved whatsoever makes the point.
> They should hammer those guys, yes.  But it's not an excuse to behave like animals.



100% agree with this ...they are acting like a bunch of animals ...I’d say this about any race...looting stores and burning down target have nothing to do with Floyd


----------



## Joliver (May 28, 2020)

Bro Bundy said:


> america has become a shit hole that i cant stomach anymore..I think the war has started



Oh we're a long way from the bottom my friend. But in 20 years...


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 28, 2020)

Joliver said:


> Oh we're a long way from the bottom my friend. But in 20 years...


by 2030 u wont recognize this land..


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 28, 2020)

there would be no looting if one of them didnt die in the matter he did..Nobody should die like that


----------



## Bobbyloads (May 28, 2020)

Bro Bundy said:


> by 2030 u wont recognize this land..



Lol America 2030 per Mr. Bro Bundy


----------



## Sicwun88 (May 28, 2020)

Kops? Don't like cops!
A gang within its self, usually punks tht would never do anything without the shield to hide behind!!
Good ones? I'm sure there's a few?
I know guys tht are in prison & will never see the streets again,a few?
Great guys as well;! So I keep things simple... FUXX DA ' POLICE!!!


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 28, 2020)

Bobbyloads said:


> Lol America 2030 per Mr. Bro Bundy


its gonna be way worse then that


----------



## Sicwun88 (May 28, 2020)

liftsiron said:


> It's wrong on both counts.  I worked as a cop in the military, one in my unit would have done that shit.  I also worked for a number of years in a max state prison.  The guards there did not torture and kill prisoners.



Guess you weren't a c/o in Jersey then?? SWSP& BSP Cos are str8 corrupt! Again punks behind badges, strength in numbers!


----------



## Seeker (May 28, 2020)

The same people who are always complaining about police brutality, racism, oppression which is all controlled and monopolize by the state are the same people who will continue to vote for all the statism that they bitch about.


----------



## Bobbyloads (May 28, 2020)

Well this all took a turn I was not expecting lol


----------



## BigGameHunter (May 28, 2020)

I started to post this but got busy.  Most everybody here know how I feel about bad cops. Truthfully, I don’t think this is all bad behavior as much as it is bad training and policy. That opinion is subject to change if some news comes out about these cops having a history of this. 

I have wrestled since I was little. I have 9 Pan American metals among other hardware that qualifies this position. 

Most cops learn these holds and other pain compliance tactics from a seminar or from someone that went to a seminar.  You will rarely see a cop take part in a real school or a tournament where they experience real resistance. Only semi light rolling with a quick tap and a high five.  Getting a bunch of cops together at their own school is worthless unless there is a hard a$$coach there pushing them.  

My school has an undeserved reputation for abusing cops (according to cops). That’s not the case, the firefighters that train with us smear the Highway Patrolman all over the mat.  Just like they do everyone else. Grappling is a lifestyle and brotherhood and one that requires humility and he willingness to learn from your weaknesses by your pals. I would much rather learn the holes in my game from a brother than to find out on the street.  Cops rarely put themselves through this. Why I don’t know. 


There is no substitute for quality mat time. With that experience comes knowledge like learning when to release the choke hold. Learning that inexperienced people held down against their will can and do have panic attacks that can be fatal especially with weight on their chest.


----------



## dragon1952 (May 28, 2020)

BiologicalChemist said:


> 100% agree with this ...they are acting like a bunch of animals ...I’d say this about any race...looting stores and burning down target have nothing to do with Floyd


Agreed....most of those doing the looting and destruction of property likely don't give a damn about him. Any excuse to **** shit up and get shit for nothing. As for the cops they should go directly to jail, do not pass GO and do not collect $200.


----------



## Sicwun88 (May 28, 2020)

Seeker said:


> The same people who are always complaining about police brutality, racism, oppression which is all controlled and monopolize by the state are the same people who will continue to vote for all the statism that they bitch about.[/QUOTE
> Convicted felons can't vote!


----------



## Grizzly911 (May 28, 2020)

There is the issue of voter fraud that happens every election year.


----------



## Bobbyloads (May 28, 2020)

BigGameHunter said:


> I started to post this but got busy.  Most everybody here know how I feel about bad cops. Truthfully, I don’t think this is all bad behavior as much as it is bad training and policy. That opinion is subject to change if some news comes out about these cops having a history of this.
> 
> I have wrestled since I was little. I have 9 Pan American metals among other hardware that qualifies this position.
> 
> ...



Well said sir I went to like 2-3 classes and I am a bigger guy 6'1 280ish and they beat the crap out of me and called me big delicate lol I got injured by hyper extending my elbow and was out a few weeks and decided not to go back not because I got tossed around and made feel like a little bitch I liked hat showed me whats up but because I was balls deep and am in trying to get jacked so I decided for now I need to accomplish this and I did not want to jeopardize the time I put in. Once I reach my goal I will be going back and getting my ass kicked until I learn.


----------



## Bobbyloads (May 28, 2020)

Grizzly911 said:


> There is the issue of voter fraud that happens every election year.



Ahhhhhhh shit I got a throw back lol


----------



## simplesteve (May 28, 2020)

Hundreds of people looting for free shit, when the cops address was posted online a while ago. If they really cared so much they could of easily taken over his house and exacted vigalante justice to set a message.


----------



## Jin (May 28, 2020)

There were 4 cops. They could have easily restrained him, put him into the back of a car. 

There was no need for that level of force by a single officer.  

I hope that guy gets jail time and in gen pop. If he died in jail I wouldn’t be too upset.  

I was a privilaged white kid at a good university and got arrested in Baltimore and falsely accused of assault on a police officer after my friends got into a fight with some bouncers (I wasn’t even in the fight nor did I lay a hand on the officer who arrested me: an undercover who never even identified himself). 

Only reason I got off was paying an ex judge to represent me and my friends father was on the city advisory board. If I hadn’t had a clean record, connections and $7,000 I would have done time. 

I was so disgusted by America I went and studied in Australia after that. 

**** dirty cops.

Internal affairs isn’t enough. I’d like to see the FOP monitored by a special FBI ethics unit from now on.


----------



## snake (May 28, 2020)

I have heard from the general police population the same argument; "We have to assume every person is armed and dangerous until proven differently". That's their excuse for over reacting with a little too much force. So the average person then had to assume that a cop is also armed (obviously) and intend to do him/her harm until proven differently. You can have it both ways.

We will continue to see this until attitudes change on both sides of the fence. I would have had a tough time just standing by and watching that and I'm sure I would have been arrested or worse. There will come a day when people have seen enough and the lives of those 4 cops would have been in danger among a growing mob.


----------



## Robdjents (May 28, 2020)

Sad...shouldnt have happened...i have a theory on cops amd its fairly unpopular but imo any person willing to lock a human being in a cage all because they are "suspected" of a crime is the lowest form of life on earth...good cop or bad cop they are all the same to me..worthless parisites sucking the tit of the american tax payer...rob out


----------



## dk8594 (May 28, 2020)

Not so much an opinion on the story, but having been in the business of getting people outraged so they pay attention I am immediately skeptical of anything that causes a strong emotional response.  

There is even an acronym that is used in communication SUCCES

Succinct -  Cops are bad, mistreatment of minorities
Unexpected- Cop kneeling on a neck?!? WTF!
Concrete- Not just the telling is in the abstract. You could SEE it happen
Credible- It’s from news agency; not some Krank with a blog
Emotional- We all feel the hate for the offer when we watch this
Stories- It doesn’t just tell you about injustice and police brutality.   It pulls you in with a story like a well written drama.

Not saying that an officer is justified in kneeling on someone’s neck, but I realize that they didn’t report this to inform or promote justice.   They reported it because they knew it would stir a reaction and lead us to watch commercials as they tease it out.  

I have met people so good at crafting outrage they  can get you pissed at a fireman for saving a cat from a tree.

If I saw this in person from start to I would be outraged.    Seeing it in a 60 second segment by someone who is trying to outrage me makes it more difficult.


----------



## Bobbyloads (May 28, 2020)

simplesteve said:


> Hundreds of people looting for free shit, when the cops address was posted online a while ago. If they really cared so much they could of easily taken over his house and exacted vigalante justice to set a message.



Yeah but all that does is stoop to his level man this needs to be done peacefully and with a firm hand of the law and a big pay day for his family.


----------



## Bobbyloads (May 28, 2020)

Jin said:


> There were 4 cops. They could have easily restrained him, put him into the back of a car.
> 
> There was no need for that level of force by a single officer.
> 
> ...



Like I said if I was a cop I was there I would of karate kicked that cop in his face. 

I have been i similar stations with the law as you mentioned happened to you and it sucks man but a lot of them as well were my fault but a few were not and the whole thing is just a rigged ass system to get money out of you. You pay a lawyer that  that was a states attorney with the judge he kicks back the judge court collects fines and convictions for taking plea deals it's all one ****ed up game.


----------



## Deadhead (May 28, 2020)

The public's reaction is almost as appauling as the crime... innocent peoples buisness were burnt to the ground


----------



## simplesteve (May 28, 2020)

Bobbyloads said:


> Yeah but all that does is stoop to his level man this needs to be done peacefully and with a firm hand of the law and a big pay day for his family.


Yeah..... I just disagree.... A big enough statement needs to be made that makes other cops and people choke on there coffee when they see it happen on TV. Like damn... People are not playing.


----------



## Bobbyloads (May 28, 2020)

simplesteve said:


> Yeah..... I just disagree.... A big enough statement needs to be made that makes other cops and people choke on there coffee when they see it happen on TV. Like damn... People are not playing.



I know man my mom use to tell me in Polish I will translate it but she said son if someone throws a rock and hits you thrown bread at them. Sounds better in polish lol I told her ok mom if someone throws a rock and hits me I will throw a bread at them but if they do it again I will punch them in their face so I know where your coming from shit keeps happening but that would really stir some shit man.


----------



## Jin (May 28, 2020)

Deadhead said:


> The public's reaction is almost as appauling as the crime... innocent peoples buisness were burnt to the ground





simplesteve said:


> Yeah..... I just disagree.... A big enough statement needs to be made that makes other cops and people choke on there coffee when they see it happen on TV. Like damn... People are not playing.



I agree with both sentiments. 

Violence enacted on the dirty cops may be more appropriate response if a voilent response is indeed necessary (may very well be). 

The risks are enormous to do that. 

So the public is left with rioting and the looting the always ensues or peaceful protest. 

Cops need to be held accountable. I’m not advocating mob justice, but if the cop who killed the suspect had a bullet put in his head from a couple hundred yards away, it might send an effective message. 

Hopefully the FBI sends a strong message (assuming the details of the case do show the cops guilt) and vigilante justice isn’t needed.


----------



## Bobbyloads (May 28, 2020)

Jin said:


> I agree with both sentiments.
> 
> Violence enacted on the dirty cops may be more appropriate response if a voilent response is indeed necessary (may very well be).
> 
> ...



Nice job maneuvering  around how you really feel lol


----------



## Jin (May 28, 2020)

Bobbyloads said:


> Nice job maneuvering  around how you really feel lol




I feel like personally taking that cops life. 

My hope is is that the legal system steps up so I can let go of this fantasy. 

I would protest. 

I would not loot or destroy property. 

I’m not trying to dodge anything.


----------



## Bobbyloads (May 28, 2020)

Jin said:


> I feel like personally taking that cops life.
> 
> My hope is is that the legal system steps up so I can let go of this fantasy.
> 
> ...



I know just messing around man I totally agree with you but if there is a riot an I am in the middle of it and I happen to be next to a jewelry store window with a display of hundreds of thousands of dollars in fine jewelry and diamonds I can not promise I would not try lol their insurance would cover it. 

Legal system needs to step up big and super ****ing fast and make an example big time or it will get worse I have no idea why they even wanna protect people like that in the past I have a feeling this time will be completely different. 

I do not feel like taking that cops life I feel he should go to real jail non of this B.S protective custody special unit shit and have done to him what they do to child molesters and beat him for a while and let him suffer for a bit I am sure he would end up taking his own life.


----------



## Jin (May 28, 2020)

Why would you steal anything?

From what I can tell your family is provided for by your hard work. 

It would also dishonor the death of the victim.


----------



## Bobbyloads (May 28, 2020)

Jin said:


> Why would you steal anything?
> 
> From what I can tell your family is provided for by your hard work.
> 
> It would also dishonor the death of the victim.



why you gotta make me feel bad? Smh


----------



## Gibsonator (May 28, 2020)

yea why you tryin to dishonor the dude's death Bobby wtf man shhhhiiiit


----------



## Seeker (May 29, 2020)

Don't see anyone looting a library. Not that those fuks could read anyway.


----------



## Bobbyloads (May 29, 2020)

Gibsonator said:


> yea why you tryin to dishonor the dude's death Bobby wtf man shhhhiiiit




 Hey I did say hundreds of thousands of dollars in fine jewelry and diamonds. I didn’t say electronics and booze he would want that for me I know he would


----------



## Bobbyloads (May 29, 2020)

Seeker said:


> Don't see anyone looting a library. Not that those fuks could read anyway.



Say you were looting hypothetically and you seen a library and a jewelry store which one you choosing?


----------



## Jin (May 29, 2020)

Seeker said:


> Don't see anyone looting a library. Not that those fuks could read anyway.



Come to think of it, I MIGHT consider looting a library. :32 (18):


----------



## Seeker (May 29, 2020)

Bobbyloads said:


> Say you were looting hypothetically and you seen a library and a jewelry store which one you choosing?



Neither. I'm looting a couple hoes


----------



## Bobbyloads (May 29, 2020)

Seeker said:


> Neither. I'm looting a couple hoes



im married so I’ll loot the jewelry store lol but have fun sir lmao


----------



## Seeker (May 29, 2020)

Bobbyloads said:


> im married so I’ll loot the jewelry store lol but have fun sir lmao



Haha to be clear. Those cops deserve to be prosecuted for murder  But I stand by my other comments. Policeing and security, as just about everything else, should be opened up to the free market.


----------



## Bobbyloads (May 29, 2020)

Seeker said:


> Haha to be clear. Those cops deserve to be prosecuted for murder  But I stand by my other comments. Policeing and security, as just about everything else, should be opened up to the free market.



i don’t disagree sir


----------



## dk8594 (May 29, 2020)

Wanting to go home after the gym but am finding myself blocked by a “f the police” parade.   

The irony is that the police are the ones protecting them from getting hit by traffic.


----------



## Bobbyloads (May 29, 2020)

dk8594 said:


> Wanting to go home after the gym but am finding myself blocked by a “f the police” parade.
> 
> The irony is that the police are the ones protecting them from getting hit by traffic.



damn your out there? Shit still going nuts?


----------



## Gibsonator (May 29, 2020)

fukking scum

https://www.nationalistreview.net/2...s-beat-and-rob-disabled-woman-then-frame-her/


----------



## BRICKS (May 29, 2020)

Jin said:


> There were 4 cops. They could have easily restrained him, put him into the back of a car.
> 
> There was no need for that level of force by a single officer.
> 
> ...



He was restrained when they kneeled on his neck.  He was already in cuffs, game over.

Only one small problem with "special FBI ethics unit". That  bureau seems to be lacking a little bit of credibility at the moment in the ethics department.....


----------



## Blacktail (May 29, 2020)

Why did they not show the hole video? Should not have died but also was he resisting arrest prior? Many unanswered questions still


----------



## Bobbyloads (May 29, 2020)

Gibsonator said:


> fukking scum
> 
> https://www.nationalistreview.net/2...s-beat-and-rob-disabled-woman-then-frame-her/



dude look into this she was blocking the back entrance stabbing people with a knife then later there is footage of her getting off the wheel chair and walking around she’s a crazy what was she expecting to happen?


----------



## Bobbyloads (May 29, 2020)

Blacktail said:


> Why did they not show the hole video? Should not have died but also was he resisting arrest prior? Many unanswered questions still



im not sure what happened prior so I can’t speak on that but he was knee to neck for 7 minutes the cop should of let go regardless and if he kept resisting which he was handcuffed already could of tazed him or used other forms of force not choke him to death


----------



## Bobbyloads (May 29, 2020)

BRICKS said:


> He was restrained when they kneeled on his neck.  He was already in cuffs, game over.
> 
> Only one small problem with "special FBI ethics unit". That  bureau seems to be lacking a little bit of credibility at the moment in the ethics department.....



very interested to see how this will play out.


----------



## ATLRigger (May 29, 2020)

**** those cops. They’re like the catholic priests. I don’t care if they didn’t do anything, see anything, or anything.   They’re all a rotten gang wearing the right colors. Guilty for joining that gang in the first place.


----------



## Bobbyloads (May 29, 2020)

ATLRigger said:


> **** those cops. They’re like the catholic priests. I don’t care if they didn’t do anything, see anything, or anything.   They’re all a rotten gang wearing the right colors. Guilty for joining that gang in the first place.



Not a fan of priests my self man that’s a whole other post that I can go days on smh 

I just can’t believe any of the other 3 did not stop him I think if I was there as a civilian I wound of jumped In


----------



## Gibsonator (May 29, 2020)

Bobbyloads said:


> dude look into this she was blocking the back entrance stabbing people with a knife then later there is footage of her getting off the wheel chair and walking around she’s a crazy what was she expecting to happen?



story says that isn't true, who knows. 
all a bunch of fukkin animals that don't contribute to society, let em sort each other out i could care less.


----------



## BigSwolePump (May 29, 2020)

What bothers me about this situation is how FINALLY there is concrete, clear cut, no bullshit, unarguable proof of police brutality on a black man on video that shows without a he says/she says roadblock that he did nothing to deserve death. I don't know a single human in this country that deputes those officers misconduct and actions and agree that they deserve punishment...finally, we are united in this and what do these ignorant ghetto trash animals do? 

They fuking riot and destroy the peoples homes, jobs and businesses that back up their cause 100%. The owners of the rubble that once was someones livelihood didn't do anything to them just like Floyd did nothing to deserve his demise. EVERY SINGLE ONE of those motherfukkers need to be arrested and incarcerated.

This is their own city...where they live. What kind of moronic fukbag destroys their own backyard? Let me tell you. The same pieces of shit that have sucked the blood out of every working mans paycheck for decades. Worthless drains on society who expect others to respect them while disrespecting everyone else.

Why would they not take it out on the police sectors and courthouses and government buildings? You know, the ones responsible?!!???

Martin Luther King was the last of the civilized black activist who truly wanted to be treated as an equal. He realized that to be treated with respect as an equal, you have to give it back. He worked with the government and white people instead of blaming them. The man made so many positive strides for the black communities and in a decade, black people have moved themselves backward again. You have idiots like Farrakhan and Al Sharpton to thank but lets not forget the rich old white liberals who finance their charades along with Barrack Obama who fueled the fire.

As far as to the piece of shit that killed Floyd and his accomplices ...

Does that officer deserve punishment? ABSOLUTELY!! Does that officer deserve the death penalty? ABSOLUTELY! Do the officers who stood around and did nothing while a helpless man was strangled to death deserve punishment? You betcha!!

BUT...taking food from another man's table by burning down business and taking away jobs from helpless families deserves the same punishment..PERIOD!

AND Why the fuk are these  ex officers not already in jail????

So far, All I see is shitty cops that made cops look bad and a bunch of ignorant black people making black people look bad. NO ONE wins this....


----------



## dk8594 (May 29, 2020)

Bobbyloads said:


> damn your out there? Shit still going nuts?



250 to 300 people maybe.   Wasn’t much of anything besides a 20 min annoyance while I waited to be able to get out of the garage.


----------



## ken Sass (May 29, 2020)

the cops were way over the line


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 29, 2020)

I dont feel bad for that crazy bitch in the metal chair what so ever..Get the fuk out of the way


----------



## Gibsonator (May 29, 2020)

BigSwolePump said:


> What bothers me about this situation is how FINALLY there is concrete, clear cut, no bullshit, unarguable proof of police brutality on a black man on video that shows without a he says/she says roadblock that he did nothing to deserve death. I don't know a single human in this country that deputes those officers misconduct and actions and agree that they deserve punishment...finally, we are united in this and what do these ignorant ghetto trash animals do?
> 
> They fuking riot and destroy the peoples homes, jobs and businesses that back up their cause 100%. The owners of the rubble that once was someones livelihood didn't do anything to them just like Floyd did nothing to deserve his demise. EVERY SINGLE ONE of those motherfukkers need to be arrested and incarcerated.
> 
> ...



very well said brother


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 29, 2020)

george soros is loving the riots ..The agenda to crack america into a gunless military police state is well on it way...Race wars are coming to..Its not gonna be to safe being a white guy in america soon


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 29, 2020)

Fire extinguisher right to the face


----------



## dk8594 (May 29, 2020)

This is why I don’t trust the media.

Here is the pic from the news. Reporter said they were chanting “black lives matter” and “ I can’t breath “

The crowd swelled to maybe 500 as the night went on so the photographer must have looked for this angle that made it look like thousands:

Secondly, no mention of the “f-ck the police” that the protesters were screaming or the “_pd....suck my dic$”

Again, no justifying the actions of the officers involved just evidence of why I always question the media’s reporting of these events.


----------



## Bobbyloads (May 29, 2020)

In all honest how do we know that the looting and rioting again was not started by government insurgent? There is proof of many protests that didn’t get violent where there were people seen with government issued boots start shit like fires and looting to mess up the peaceful protests. Rogan had a few convos on it still no excuse for the rest to follow once the few started it but at this point I do not put anything past anything. 

high emotions make weird shit happen I’m not promoting the stupid acts but this happens too often and proper execution on the government side takes too long. IMO if at least the one cop that directly did it after got fired got brought in on charges at least for show in the beginning would save a lot of bad feelings. 

instead he’s at home ordering take out food that’s a slap in the face. 

Honestly think about it black people were brought here on ships suppressed for hundreds of years made slaves were denied education then after all that were segregated in ghettos and just recently in the 50’s and 60’s just recently started to be accepted nationwide. Hundreds of years of of being kept down and America expects generations of this to fix its self in 50-60 years that’s barely 1 generation. 

Then you have cops like this guy that strangles a guy that was handcuffed and not resisting over a suspected forgery charge? 

Going a little too deep all I know it’s wrong as **** and I put any money on it if it was done to a group of any of use here constantly eventually we would blow up and **** some shit up as well.


----------



## 2CentsWorth (May 29, 2020)

BL... i was thinking the same thing. All those f@cking ppl standing there watching that POS kill a man and doing nothing about it. This world is getting more and more f@cked up by the day...


----------



## joeyirish777 (May 29, 2020)

if you protest and vandalize a few blocks of a city, the states government doesn't really care. it doesn't hurt them too much because it doesn't really hurt the value of the city.

if you destroy whole sections of the city, you completely shock the city/state government by depleting its value. It takes out the idea that they could lose money in the process of reform, or the idea that new measures are un-necessary. Since their money is now in the hands of the people not destroying everything, they have no choice but to reform in favor of the people. it is dirty, but effective and we live in dirty world.

it is like stabbing yourself with a sword in order to stab your captor behind you. I don't agree or disagree with any of it, its all just nature taking its course. just talked to a buddy recording the riots, they just took over a police station.


----------



## Bobbyloads (May 29, 2020)

joeyirish777 said:


> if you protest and vandalize a few blocks of a city, the states government doesn't really care. it doesn't hurt them too much because it doesn't really hurt the value of the city.
> 
> if you destroy whole sections of the city, you completely shock the city/state government by depleting its value. It takes out the idea that they could lose money in the process of reform, or the idea that new measures are un-necessary. Since their money is now in the hands of the people not destroying everything, they have no choice but to reform in favor of the people. it is dirty, but effective and we live in dirty world.
> 
> it is like stabbing yourself with a sword in order to stab your captor behind you. I don't agree or disagree with any of it, its all just nature taking its course. just talked to a buddy recording the riots, they just took over a police station.



they took over a police station? Wtf now?


----------



## Bobbyloads (May 29, 2020)

Damn bro your right cops evacuated they are going ducking nuts 

https://www.washingtonpost.com/nation/2020/05/28/minneapolis-protests-george-floyd-death/


----------



## Jin (May 29, 2020)

Bobbyloads said:


> they took over a police station? Wtf now?



Burnt to the ground.


----------



## Bobbyloads (May 29, 2020)

Jin said:


> Burnt to the ground.



dude the mayor is calling for the arrest of the cop I like this guy no wonder they are burning down police departments I guess like 4-5 other cities are prob going to go up as well

wtf is going on corona now this now I’m worried every time some shit happens in the news that distract us usually there is a bigger agenda happening in the back ground


----------



## Jin (May 29, 2020)

Bobbyloads said:


> dude the mayor is calling for the arrest of the cop I like this guy no wonder they are burning down police departments I guess like 4-5 other cities are prob going to go up as well
> 
> wtf is going on corona now this now I’m worried every time some shit happens in the news that distract us usually there is a bigger agenda happening in the back ground



Big respect to that mayor.


----------



## andy (May 29, 2020)

that's why i don't watch the news... makes me sick seeing shit like this, honestly I sometimes don't understand why people do the stuff they do. 

Just because somebody lives closer to equator and has darker skin doesn't mean he's is better or worse.
Though it's not close to me or my country I'm still very sad of what people are capable. And it's major reason why I moved away from London, cos I would see similar BS over there too, all the ****ing time.


----------



## Jin (May 29, 2020)

Seems like the cops abandoned the 3rd precinct rather than risk an escalation of violence defending it. 

I don’t think that was necessarily a bad call. We don’t need to ratchet tensions up with cops using lethal force to protect property.


----------



## ATLRigger (May 29, 2020)

Jin said:


> Seems like the cops abandoned the 3rd precinct rather than risk an escalation of violence defending it.
> 
> I don’t think that was necessarily a bad call. We don’t need to ratchet tensions up with cops using lethal force to protect property.


Protestors swallowed milk and poured it in their eyes to neutralize tear gas, then tore plywood from windows to use as shields. Moved the line forward like a war from the last millennium.   Badass. 
Not condemning or condoning the riots, but the strategy for taking the police station was definitely badass.


----------



## El Gringo (May 29, 2020)

Democrats are silently cheering this on. Seeing the country ripped apart and burned down is their ultimate fantasy.


----------



## Bobbyloads (May 29, 2020)

Plot thickens the cop worked security with mr Floyd so they knew each other smh

supposedly there is video of a cop in a mask and full black initiating the riots will look into this when I get to work.


----------



## ATLRigger (May 29, 2020)

El Gringo said:


> Democrats are silently cheering this on. Seeing the country ripped apart and burned down is their ultimate fantasy.


Actually.....


----------



## Bobbyloads (May 29, 2020)

[video]https://www.worldstarhiphop.com/videos/video.php?v=wshhzw4yn0x5NzLGb44Y[/video]


[video]https://www.worldstarhiphop.com/videos/video.php?v=wshhoZD5XP2Zi40QP5ey[/video]

[video]https://www.worldstarhiphop.com/videos/video.php?v=wshh1Pyb4QUJ4sU955Rb[/video]


----------



## ATLRigger (May 29, 2020)

Bobbyloads said:


> [video]https://www.worldstarhiphop.com/videos/video.php?v=wshhzw4yn0x5NzLGb44Y[/video]
> 
> 
> [video]https://www.worldstarhiphop.com/videos/video.php?v=wshhoZD5XP2Zi40QP5ey[/video]
> ...


Looks like he could be a cop.  Has a gas mask and everybody calls him out.


----------



## BrotherJ (May 29, 2020)

The whole country has been under a considerable amount of tension since the lockdowns and fear porn on the media about coronavirus and all that other bullshit. So things have been tense - then throw in Deputy Dipshit who decided to take a knee on this dude's neck on video and tensions boil over. 

Own personal opinion is there are large players who are wanting to stoke these fears "don't let a good crisis go to waste".


----------



## Bobbyloads (May 29, 2020)

ATLRigger said:


> Looks like he could be a cop.  Has a gas mask and everybody calls him out.



sketchy for sure 

cant believe the cop knew him it was prob personal 

shits about to get out of hand even more


----------



## Bobbyloads (May 29, 2020)

BrotherJ said:


> The whole country has been under a considerable amount of tension since the lockdowns and fear porn on the media about coronavirus and all that other bullshit. So things have been tense - then throw in Deputy Dipshit who decided to take a knee on this dude's neck on video and tensions boil over.
> 
> Own personal opinion is there are large players who are wanting to stoke these fears "don't let a good crisis go to waste".



this whole thing is making me seriously wondering what the agenda behind the scenes is really all about this is no coincidence shits happening for a reason


----------



## Ragingmenace223 (May 29, 2020)

i just dont get the riots ......
 they are not going to the cops house and looting them ..they are burning down their neighborhoods..doesnt make sense to me...they protest peacefully outside his house but trash their own neighborhood...just like freddy grey here...
    those cops should be behind bars. if we get charged with the same crime just for being there they should to.. all four of them should be locked up...less cops would act out if they were held accountable.
  Sad thing is ,not all, but a lot of cops were nerds and got picked on. why they became cops 
the vetting process isnt good enough...need to do a better physc eval imo.
   Look how fast the topic shifted from covid to this though ...shows the control the media has on our community..
  the whole situation is sad and until they hold cops accountable it will never change.
      totally off topic but i have a cop in my neighborhood and he blows his cut grass all in the street and being a motorcycle rider that really pisses me off. they of all people should know better...let me stop ...i had a few choice words when i saw him...and as always they aint shit without their badge and gun...
  i really real like society is doomed at this rate.


----------



## ATLRigger (May 29, 2020)

Bro Bundy said:


> george soros is loving the riots ..The agenda to crack america into a gunless military police state is well on it way...Race wars are coming to..Its not gonna be to safe being a white guy in america soon


i have to disagree here, brother.  I feel like that attitude is based on fear, precisely what got the current ****tard POTUS elected. 
but i haven’t laughed so hard at all except when u said about the wheelchair lady “get out the way bitch” haha. I stand with u in solidarity there


----------



## Rot-Iron66 (May 29, 2020)

I know many good cops, just trying to serve and protect. Then there are douche-bags like these clowns.
Burning down a city putting their own women and kids in danger, is weak, lame, dangerous, an excuse to riot.
Whites are killed by police at twice the number, yes, much more white people out there, but black folks do 60% of all violent crime at 13% of the population. (Huge numbers).
Media (MSM, SM, all media) love turning it racist. They think only white people are racist, very false, very dangerous.  People are just lacking brains, common sense, etc.
Also very dangerous.


----------



## CantTouchThis (May 29, 2020)

andy said:


> that's why i don't watch the news... makes me sick seeing shit like this, honestly I sometimes don't understand why people do the stuff they do.
> 
> Just because somebody lives closer to equator and has darker skin doesn't mean he's is better or worse.
> Though it's not close to me or my country I'm still very sad of what people are capable. And it's major reason why I moved away from London, cos I would see similar BS over there too, all the ****ing time.



Sorry to single you out, but I've seen a lot of posts like this so I'll comment.

The premise of this argument that people keep having like "Police will start wars and are racist" "police abuse powers" "police target black people and get away with it" is very narrow minded.

First, just because you see let's say 100 racist police who are caught doing unjustifiable and illegal things on camera, doesn't mean they are all racist and scum and pigs. There are hundreds of thousands of officers. This argument is the same as "**** Muslims man they are all terrorists, all they do is blow people up". Again, Just because let's say a group of people who practice islam are extremists and believe that killing people is right and justified, doesnt make every goddamn muslim person a terrorist does it.

Second, I'm pissed to read that the city I work for and in daily has been mentioned, But I'll try and keep emotion out of most of this. London has a very diverse workforce. The metropolitan police as a whole is extremely wide ranging. Admittedly, yes, there are a few bad apples. Ones that taint the workforce and make us look like goddamn idiots. I dont think a lot of you understand how hard it is to work in a police type of job and instantly be hated or threatened by certain groups of people, such as minorities, because of the few bad police that target them, when you've never done something like that. People look at you with fear and are scared of you when your trying to help.

People like yourself, are the enablers. You see something, you immediately think "whys that officer doing that. Thats racist. He's done nothing wrong" without even thinking about why that officer threw him to the floor, why that officers tasered him, why that officers handcuffed him before searching.  Theres many reasons. That man might be wanted for DV, he might be known to be violent towards police. He might been known for escaping. People who jump on that "**** police" bandwagon based of presumptions and things they've seen, but not got the whole story for, is just plain dumb. People read and see what they want to. If something genuinely has happened to you or a friend by a policeman that involved racism, then I'm sorry. But shouldn't you be hating that policeman, trying to get him sacked, instead of hating an entire force. 

Third, police over here dont get away with things. Police are put under investigations for the smallest things. They are put to desk duty for upwards of 5 years for some things, things that are small. And we are ass funked by the higher ups if we get a complaint. We are immediately investigated, multiple interviews, multiple statements, CCTV watched, CPS informed and decisions are made from there.

There's a lot of people anti police here. And I get it, some policeman shat in your cereal and ****ed you over. So the most plausible thing is to hate all police, correct? If that's so, then because a woman dumped me, I ****ing hate woman. Imma just abuse them when I see them and give them no respect. Black officers in America and the UK also get a lot of stick, for "betraying their own kind". I've seen this first hand. Can the police force win? Never.

What I'm getting at is, police aren't all the same. I've seen videos of police officers who don't even work near minneapolis being abused. Good police officers, who have done nothing wrong. 

Oh, and over in the UK, the CPS make decisions not the police. Why aren't all rapists charged and put to prison for 15+ years? Ask the CPS. We don't decide, they do. Why aren't all police charged with crimes they commit? The CPS decide. Even if they don't get charged, they almost always get sacked due to the integrity and look it gives to the police force as a whole. Positive action is always taken.

Dont glorify this disgusting behaviour thats being committed by individuals. Destroying small businesses, looting their shops, destroying businesses of big firms and chain companies who have done nothing wrong. What if some people had died in that fire at the police station? Would you all be cheering? For that 28 year old father who's kid just turned 2? Who had worked hard, paid all his taxes and joined the police to help make a difference? Who had never done anything prejudice or racist? Yeah **** him. Because he's part of the problem.

I understand some of you have personal experiences, bad ones. And from the bottom of my heart Im so ****ing sorry. I really am. There are bad people in this world, there's no lie about that. So I understand why you don't necessarily support police. You shouldn't try and justify disgusting actions against innocent people. If you want someone to blame, blame that goddamn officer. He thinks for himself. He  chooses to think and do what he does. And if your still angry, blame the ****ing government. Or lets just go back to the stone age and solve things with rocks and fire.

EDIT: people have been racist and predujice from the start of time. Its something that will always be alive and thriving, especially with the growing population. I dont want it to be that way, But I believe 100% its better than it was 50-100 years ago. A lot better. I know people are angry and tired of it, but is putting innocent lives at risk, and attacking a police force that puts your criminals away, puts your rapists, murderers and robbers away really the right way to protest? I know there's no winning here, whatever the public does. But I'll be damned if I don't stand up for myself and other officers out there who do the right thing every goddamn day and get vilified.


----------



## snake (May 29, 2020)

CantTouchThis said:


> First, just because you see let's say 100 racist police who are caught doing unjustifiable and illegal things on camera, doesn't mean they are all racist and scum and pigs.
> 
> But shouldn't you be hating that policeman, trying to get him sacked, instead of hating an entire force.



And not every black man is a criminal. (see my post #40) You don't get it both ways.




CantTouchThis said:


> Oh, and over in the UK, the CPS make decisions not the police. Why aren't all rapists charged and put to prison for 15+ years? Ask the CPS. We don't decide, they do. Why aren't all police charged with crimes they commit? The CPS decide.
> 
> ... attacking a police force that puts your criminals away, puts your rapists, murderers and robbers away really the right way to protest?



Conflicting statement there. You said the police do not decide but they still want the credit. Not to put words in your mouth but they "Aid in the process" would be a better way to put it?


----------



## Bobbyloads (May 29, 2020)

We will see if any charges will be given today if not I am sure a few more cities will be going up.


----------



## RISE (May 29, 2020)

Funny how when the pandemic hysteria starts dying down and turns out to be overblown, the media quickly changes the direction back to racism. Sickening.


----------



## RISE (May 29, 2020)

Funny also how many of these looters are stealing and trashing places they never shop at.  Fuking losers.


----------



## CantTouchThis (May 29, 2020)

snake said:


> And not every black man is a criminal. (see my post #40) You don't get it both ways.
> 
> I never said they were or implied this what so ever. I dont endorse racism and I have never judged or attacked anyone for the colour of their skin, race. Although, you do reinforce a point i made. Not all black people are criminals; not all police officers are racist. However, there will always be black criminals, and there will always be racist officers and we can't control that sadly.
> 
> ...



I could agree with "aid HEAVILY in the process". Police reinforce law which is set by the government and arrest individuals who the police know are involved, suspected to be involved or attempted to involve themselves in a criminal activity. Reasonable grounds are also needed by the police to believe the arrest is necessary (UK law, Id believe it to be close enough to US law...hopefully. Do correct me if I'm wrong!). Ill clear up the CPS stuff.

Police *advise* the CPS on what they believe the accused should be charged with. The CPS review this information before deciding whether it should be heard before a court. Its the same concept with a speeding ticket over here; we write them and report you for the offence; however it goes to a traffic prosecuting team who reviews it and decides if its valid and if they want to continue with it.

Whether or not the police decide on the prosecution; they should be respected and given a lot of credit for those offenders that do go to prison. Without being disrespectful; the amount of paperwork the police have to do is insane. I've easily submitted 10 statements from 10 different witnesses, filled out a 12 page case file on everything thats happened, written a 1500 word professional statement of my own. Gone to court, read that in court. Been battered by lawyers  for the same case, with overwhelming evidence that the court just throws away and goes "community service, >200 hours" etc etc im sure you get it.

We do all the research, investigation and statements that put people in jail, the CPS just have to decide if they think its good enough, in public interest or if they prefer a soft alternative of 6 weeks in jail or a fine, or community hours like they usually do.

Our system might be quite different, however in US law I believe its the same premise with the arrest and investigation. However, your equivalent of the CPS isn't a strong point for me


----------



## joeyirish777 (May 29, 2020)

Bobbyloads said:


> [video]https://www.worldstarhiphop.com/videos/video.php?v=wshhzw4yn0x5NzLGb44Y[/video]
> 
> 
> [video]https://www.worldstarhiphop.com/videos/video.php?v=wshhoZD5XP2Zi40QP5ey[/video]
> ...



To be fair those were just cnn reporters, I bet they orchestrated that situation in their favor


----------



## snake (May 29, 2020)

CTT,

Since you're on the inside of this, how do we change the attitudes on both sides? I feel until their is some form of respect and trust on both sides, there is always going to be a great divide. 

 For the record, my grandfather was a local Peace officer. Back then it was call that because they kept the peace. Different times bro, I know but he would round up the drunks after the bars closed and rather then put them in jail, take them home. He use to tell stories of guys opting to spend the night at the station rather then go home to an angry wife.


----------



## Gibsonator (May 29, 2020)

CantTouchThis.... why so many words bro?
fakkk.


----------



## Bobbyloads (May 29, 2020)

snake said:


> CTT,
> 
> Since you're on the inside of this, how do we change the attitudes on both sides? I feel until their is some form of respect and trust on both sides, there is always going to be a great divide.
> 
> For the record, my grandfather was a local Peace officer. Back then it was call that because they kept the peace. Different times bro, I know but he would round up the drunks after the bars closed and rather then put them in jail, take them home. He use to tell stories of guys opting to spend the night at the station rather then go home to an angry wife.



Even in the 80's my dad said you can wreck into a pole and they would take you home to sober up if you were not dead lol.


----------



## CantTouchThis (May 29, 2020)

snake said:


> CTT,
> 
> Since you're on the inside of this, how do we change the attitudes on both sides? I feel until their is some form of respect and trust on both sides, there is always going to be a great divide.
> 
> For the record, my grandfather was a local Peace officer. Back then it was call that because they kept the peace. Different times bro, I know but he would round up the drunks after the bars closed and rather then put them in jail, take them home. He use to tell stories of guys opting to spend the night at the station rather then go home to an angry wife.



Ugh that's a hard one man. I honestly don't know if there is a way. I used to be a neighbourhoods officer for a while and the whole idea and point of us was to interact with the community and make them feel safe, gain respect and trust and help people who were in crime get out if they wanted to. It does work too, you gain trust and respect and the kids who used to give you a dirty look or were scared gave you a smile and spoke to you. 

Then something happens, like this, and it destroys communities and bonds and relationships that were built up. Ive had many people I built trust and respect with spit at me and call me a pig. Just because a low life cop abused his power and tainted the view of police.

I think maybe some sort of psychological test should be done, along with mannerisms maybe. I feel as if a lot of police officers become racist while IN the job and not before they join? Or its amplified and increased after joining? I dont honestly see a way around this or to a neutral standing anymore sadly. I feel as if its gone too far and no matter what either side does, something will always trigger a relapse.

Your grandfather sounds like how a police officer should be man. Tough but empathetic. A lot of officers feel under pressure over here too since we have to hit certain "goals" each week. If they want stop and searches then your expected to get results ideally. If not, your not bollocked just seen as "lazy". The thinnest grounds are used on people sometimes and I'll admit I've been a bystander and watched it happen before when I was first in the job. When you first join you get taught "This way" and not the right way. After I learnt the right way of doing things I done it that way and have ever since. We could go make a whole thread about how the police works and trains people but I'll leave it here because I'm spamming words.



Gibsonator said:


> CantTouchThis.... why so many words bro?
> fakkk.



Sorry man. I'm just passionate about this, yknow? Its my job, my livelihood and my legacy and I genuinely believe in what I'm doing and that its right and it helps people. Then things like this happen and it just restarts everything for the police and communities and your seen as evil, racist and everything under the sun when all you've done is try and help people and provide a better future for your family and people.


----------



## Boytoy (May 29, 2020)

Bro Bundy said:


> george soros is loving the riots ..The agenda to crack america into a gunless military police state is well on it way...Race wars are coming to..Its not gonna be to safe being a white guy in america soon



 Maybe not in Jersey.  Come to NC we take care of ya!


----------



## ATLRigger (May 29, 2020)

Despite my crucifying the police on a broad scale, thank u for ur service @Canttouchthis


----------



## Boytoy (May 29, 2020)

Bobbyloads said:


> sketchy for sure
> 
> cant believe the cop knew him it was prob personal
> 
> shits about to get out of hand even more



He was prolly banging his wife


----------



## Bobbyloads (May 29, 2020)

Boytoy said:


> He was prolly banging his wife



SMH he should of choked her out then lmao


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 29, 2020)

ATLRigger said:


> i have to disagree here, brother.  I feel like that attitude is based on fear, precisely what got the current ****tard POTUS elected.
> but i haven’t laughed so hard at all except when u said about the wheelchair lady “get out the way bitch” haha. I stand with u in solidarity there


ill take trump over clinton anyday...It is fear alittle..Im feeling true hate for whites more then i ever had before


----------



## joeyirish777 (May 29, 2020)

I would give black people more credit than to hate all white people. a lot of news agencies and click bait creators try to make things look like that. just causing fear in every opportunity they can for more clicks and ads.

I second, trump>Hilary any day


----------



## Bobbyloads (May 29, 2020)

Bro Bundy said:


> ill take trump over clinton anyday...It is fear alittle..Im feeling true hate for whites more then i ever had before




Dude it was either 100% corruptness and evil with Clinton or 50/50 coin flip with Trump, I am not no betting wizard but 50/50 chance I will take any day over a for sure loss in every aspect. 

That Clinton Cash documentary is a must watch.


----------



## Bobbyloads (May 29, 2020)

https://www.thedailybeast.com/minne...e-floyd-death-public-safety-commissioner-says

Well the cop just got arrested so charges filed good move little late but better then any more later.


----------



## BRICKS (May 29, 2020)

Wouldn't you rather have the cops arrested "a little late" and have an air tight case here they go down rather than a rush to arrest and get off on an oversize?  Maybe we should just start shooting people on sight.  Who's going to be the judge in that case? 

They charged the one with manslaughter (3rd degree homocide). Should have been 2nd degree.  Floyd was cuffed and in the car, game fking over, when they dragged him out of the car and shit went south.  I don't think they were slow in an arrest and charging, but from the evidence available to the public at least, it looks like they got the charge wrong.

And as I said before, the rioting and looting nd burning is just as disgusting as what happened to Floyd.  Absolute fkn stupidity.  Now the story is  about that vs about what happened to Floyd.  Dumbasses.


----------



## testnoob (May 29, 2020)

Stop breaking the law a**hole.


----------



## Bobbyloads (May 29, 2020)

BRICKS said:


> Wouldn't you rather have the cops arrested "a little late" and have an air tight case here they go down rather than a rush to arrest and get off on an oversize?  Maybe we should just start shooting people on sight.  Who's going to be the judge in that case?
> 
> They charged the one with manslaughter (3rd degree homocide). Should have been 2nd degree.  Floyd was cuffed and in the car, game fking over, when they dragged him out of the car and shit went south.  I don't think they were slow in an arrest and charging, but from the evidence available to the public at least, it looks like they got the charge wrong.
> 
> And as I said before, the rioting and looting nd burning is just as disgusting as what happened to Floyd.  Absolute fkn stupidity.  Now the story is  about that vs about what happened to Floyd.  Dumbasses.



I agree I was shocked on the 3rd degree you see that video of that cop looking guy starting breaking windows and shit trying to ignite the riots and looting though?

This is all crazy and the whole thing how the cops just let them take over the police station I do not believe that man it is very easy to get a hyped up crowd to start doing some shit they were not planning on doing I get what your saying they shoulden't of looted and all that shit but I believe there is shit behind it that we don't know


----------



## El Gringo (May 29, 2020)

Has anybody noticed that 1/2 of the people rioting are white? (no they are not protesters which the lamestream hypocritical liberal media tell you) 
some in the media are praising the mayor for doing nothing because the police station deserved to be burned down. 

anyone notice the media hasn’t made any complaint about social distancing amongst the rioters. 

all the people protesting lockdowns were ridiculed and were made out as terrorists because they weren’t social distancing and carrying guns. 

these people are burning down cities all over the country!!!

It’s scary thinking the election is still 6 months away


----------



## El Gringo (May 29, 2020)

In the past few weeks there’s been a lot of other stories about the “woman calling the police on a Black man in Central Park” the “Georgia killing” research showing “the China virus is racist and targets Blacks” now a killing in March is just surfacing about a “black woman shot and killed by police” 

the media is going all out to try to tear this country apart and get Biden “if you vote for trump you ain’t black”


----------



## Beezy (May 29, 2020)

Where is the video between the man against the wall and him on the ground with the knee on his neck?
Has anyone seen it?

I was looking for the missing piece of the video that I never see on the news, and seems unavailable online. I want to know if he did something between the two clips. 

If all you guys are like me, and haven’t seen the missing clip, and still blindly flock to his rescue over a likely doctored news story, you’re no better than the cop. The media has been playing us worse than our worst enemy for years, and here we go again, following that Pied Piper’s melody right to the river...


----------



## BigSwolePump (May 30, 2020)

George is a distant memory at this point. His death was basically in vain now.


----------



## Bobbyloads (May 30, 2020)

El Gringo said:


> In the past few weeks there’s been a lot of other stories about the “woman calling the police on a Black man in Central Park” the “Georgia killing” research showing “the China virus is racist and targets Blacks” now a killing in March is just surfacing about a “black woman shot and killed by police”
> 
> the media is going all out to try to tear this country apart and get Biden “if you vote for trump you ain’t black”



what are you trying to say they want Biden elected? That’s not gonna happen. 

im saying this whole post there is a hidden agenda behind this. 

but what that cop did is straight wrong.


----------



## Bobbyloads (May 30, 2020)

BigSwolePump said:


> George is a distant memory at this point. His death was basically in vain now.



dude I really think these were initiated to make it out this way but if they weren’t this is true but the whole thing is fishy don’t matter what the cop did if people are storming a police station noting is an excuse for that and force should of been used to stop it but they just allowed them to burn the police station?


----------



## Jin (May 30, 2020)

Beezy said:


> Where is the video between the man against the wall and him on the ground with the knee on his neck?
> Has anyone seen it?
> 
> I was looking for the missing piece of the video that I never see on the news, and seems unavailable online. I want to know if he did something between the two clips.
> ...



I saw a man calling out to his mother, begging for his life and then executed. 

Thats all I need to see. 

I don’t give a **** what he did in the time between videos. 

Seems like the one who is blind to the obvious is you. 

Give me one scenario where his execution is warranted.


----------



## Bobbyloads (May 30, 2020)

Beezy said:


> Where is the video between the man against the wall and him on the ground with the knee on his neck?
> Has anyone seen it?
> 
> I was looking for the missing piece of the video that I never see on the news, and seems unavailable online. I want to know if he did something between the two clips.
> ...



dude it don’t matter what he did really you have tazers batons he was not resisting the whole time he had his knee on his neck it was like 7 minutes you have to allow the man to breathe given all these situations that have happened in the past if he acts up again then taze him or mase or even shoot in the legs not strangle to death man


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 30, 2020)

People’s true colors are gonna come out . Are u a Nazi or a human . If u can watch any man die the way he did and think it ok in anyway well your a Nazi scum bag. The video has more then enough proof


----------



## Beezy (May 30, 2020)

Jin said:


> I saw a man calling out to his mother, begging for his life and then executed.
> 
> Thats all I need to see.
> 
> ...



I’m not taking the cop’s side, but “execution” means he meant to cause his death. I’m pretty certain that you don’t believe this p.o.s. wanted to kill him. 
I’m definitely not taking the criminal’s side, because I’m still not sure the planet is worse off without him, and all of your trusted media sites are hiding whether he had a record.

I’m siding with the taxpayers whose businesses have been burned down and looted, with myself since I have multiple insurance policies that will inevitably be getting rate increases because animals are burning buildings down that those insurance companies will be paying for. 

Not because a crooked cop killed a piece of shit, which IS most likely what happened, but because the corrupted, all-controlling media in this nation has fed you another misleading story to incite hatred, and you’re all running with it. The problem is, the dumbest and most hateful of us go out and start burning shit down because of it, and we all sit on our hands while CNN makes them out to be heroes.


----------



## Beezy (May 30, 2020)

Bro Bundy said:


> People’s true colors are gonna come out . Are u a Nazi or a human . If u can watch any man die the way he did and think it ok in anyway well your a Nazi scum bag. The video has more then enough proof



I doubt you’d have all this compassion if he was wearing a badge. I’m not ok with what happened, and I want justice served to all of the cops involved, but I also want every possible charge levied against every “hero” who threw a rock or Molotov cocktail, and every creature that crawled into a Footlocker to steal a pair of shoes. 

Also against all of the journalists who keep trying to make this worse by getting people more heated for ratings or riots or whatever the F their game is. Also, any cop, chief or mayor telling the police to stand down while the parasites destroy families’ livelihoods.


----------



## El Gringo (May 30, 2020)

Bobbyloads said:


> what are you trying to say they want Biden elected? That’s not gonna happen.
> 
> im saying this whole post there is a hidden agenda behind this.
> 
> but what that cop did is straight wrong.


True. they know its not going to happen as of right now which is why they are going all out and doing any means necessary to stop Trump. They've been trying to impeach him since 17 minutes after being sworn in. They've politicized the Virus and have used it to destroy the economy. they've been trying to silence conservative voices and platforms (the Trump group on Reddit was banned, but Antifa is active and planning violence openly on Reddit) and have now ramped it up to "fact checking" and putting "warnings" on Trump Tweets. they're literally policing the internet the same way 
China does. they've always been about identity politics and now "Racism" is bigger than the pandemic.

the agenda is to get a democrat in office and turn the whole country, actually the entire World, into a swamp... which includes merging with the Chicoms.


----------



## Jin (May 30, 2020)

Beezy said:


> I’m not taking the cop’s side, but “execution” means he meant to cause his death. I’m pretty certain that you don’t believe this p.o.s. wanted to kill him.
> I’m definitely not taking the criminal’s side, because I’m still not sure the planet is worse off without him, and all of your trusted media sites are hiding whether he had a record.
> 
> I’m siding with the taxpayers whose businesses have been burned down and looted, with myself since I have multiple insurance policies that will inevitably be getting rate increases because animals are burning buildings down that those insurance companies will be paying for.
> ...



Have you known me to be careless with words?

execution. 

As in he killed him and knew he was killing him and then made sure he was dead by continuing to keep a knee on his neck for 3 minutes after he was dead. 

What do the riots have to do with justice?

Your point was that somehow the missing video was important for you to make a determination on that man’s death. 

Bullshit: And so was your original post. Don’t back peddle away from your callous post. At least own it.

You call
the victim a “piece of shit”. Based on what exactly?

Disgusting.


----------



## Beezy (May 30, 2020)

Jin said:


> Have you known me to be careless with words?
> 
> execution.
> 
> ...



I don’t give a shit what you or “people” think about my post.


----------



## Beezy (May 30, 2020)

Jin said:


> Have you known me to be careless with words?
> 
> execution.
> 
> ...



I don’t believe he tried to kill him, and I don’t believe you do either, but you’ll do what the media says, so keep running their theories


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 30, 2020)

Beezy said:


> I doubt you’d have all this compassion if he was wearing a badge. I’m not ok with what happened, and I want justice served to all of the cops involved, but I also want every possible charge levied against every “hero” who threw a rock or Molotov cocktail, and every creature that crawled into a Footlocker to steal a pair of shoes.
> 
> Also against all of the journalists who keep trying to make this worse by getting people more heated for ratings or riots or whatever the F their game is. Also, any cop, chief or mayor telling the police to stand down while the parasites destroy families’ livelihoods.


I have never seen that happen to a cop before..They get killed all the time but not like that..And cops get paid to be in the line of fire..


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 30, 2020)

Beezy said:


> I don’t believe he tried to kill him, and I don’t believe you do either, but you’ll do what the media says, so keep running their theories


what was he tryin to do if not kill him? I looked in his evil eyes i saw the leverage he was using to put pressure on the neck..Even when he went limp the kunt kept pressure ..I wanna see those pigs fry


----------



## Jin (May 30, 2020)

Beezy said:


> I don’t believe he tried to kill him, and I don’t believe you do either, but you’ll do what the media says, so keep running their theories



Wow. You’re a mind reader now. 

Just like you knew the victim was a piece of shit you know what I am thinking. 

Rewatch the video. Check your own ignorance and bias before you go around accusing others of being played by the media. 

I’ll do do what I think is right. You don’t know the first thing about me, yet you’ve placed me in a box.


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 30, 2020)

and by the way dont call them cops or police ..They neither of the two..Those are criminals with badges


----------



## Beezy (May 30, 2020)

Bro Bundy said:


> what was he tryin to do if not kill him? I looked in his evil eyes i saw the leverage he was using to put pressure on the neck..Even when he went limp the kunt kept pressure ..I wanna see those pigs fry



I don’t know about his eyes, but I know that in this climate, knowing his partner’s bodycam is pointed at him, he knows that if that man dies, he is at least getting fired.

I think he was a shitty cop with a rage and inferiority complex, like a lot of cops, who wanted to hurt him for some reason we will never see, and went too far. I’m not ok with it, but I’m also not ready to start a war, burn down businesses or call the victim a hero.


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 30, 2020)

Beezy said:


> I don’t know about his eyes, but I know that in this climate, knowing his partner’s bodycam is pointed at him, he knows that if that man dies, he is at least getting fired.
> 
> I think he was a shitty cop with a rage and inferiority complex, like a lot of cops, who wanted to hurt him for some reason we will never see, and went too far. I’m not ok with it, but I’m also not ready to start a war, burn down businesses or call the victim a hero.


I want criminals with badges to start paying the price for their  tyrant ways..People are sick and tired of it..Now pigs will know do it by the book or like they like to say " say it to the judge" good look in prison cop


----------



## BigSwolePump (May 30, 2020)

Bro Bundy said:


> People’s true colors are gonna come out . Are u a Nazi or a human . If u can watch any man die the way he did and think it ok in anyway well your a Nazi scum bag. The video has more then enough proof



Thats the problem. No one is disagreeing that the cop was wrong and deserves to go to prison or worse.

The libs saw the unity in this and have now orchestrated riots. 

The Government will stop at nothing to keep this country divided. 

4 more years and Trump will be gone but the true governmental issues will never go away until career politicians are out of there.


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 30, 2020)

BigSwolePump said:


> Thats the problem. No one is disagreeing that the cop was wrong and deserves to go to prison or worse.
> 
> The libs saw the unity in this and have now orchestrated riots.
> 
> ...


this is the destruction of america..


----------



## Beezy (May 30, 2020)

Bro Bundy said:


> I want criminals with badges to start paying the price for their  tyrant ways..People are sick and tired of it..Now pigs will know do it by the book or like they like to say " say it to the judge" good look in prison cop



I don’t disagree


----------



## Bobbyloads (May 30, 2020)

El Gringo said:


> True. they know its not going to happen as of right now which is why they are going all out and doing any means necessary to stop Trump. They've been trying to impeach him since 17 minutes after being sworn in. They've politicized the Virus and have used it to destroy the economy. they've been trying to silence conservative voices and platforms (the Trump group on Reddit was banned, but Antifa is active and planning violence openly on Reddit) and have now ramped it up to "fact checking" and putting "warnings" on Trump Tweets. they're literally policing the internet the same way
> China does. they've always been about identity politics and now "Racism" is bigger than the pandemic.
> 
> the agenda is to get a democrat in office and turn the whole country, actually the entire World, into a swamp... which includes merging with the Chicoms.



yes part of the reason rogan left YouTube they are taking down videos Deleting google links so you can’t find shit blocking twitter accounts for stupid shit and trying to silence the truth.

i though the internet was finally a place where the people can connect and have the blind folds taken off and yet they are still enforcing shit


----------



## Bobbyloads (May 30, 2020)




----------



## Beezy (May 30, 2020)

Open fire!


----------



## Beezy (May 30, 2020)

Jin said:


> Wow. You’re a mind reader now.
> 
> Just like you knew the victim was a piece of shit you know what I am thinking.
> 
> ...



You’re right, Jin. 
I’m taking out my anger at the rioters and the media on the victim, and probably you, to some extent. 
From what little I do know, you’re a good dude.


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 30, 2020)

Bobbyloads said:


>


u gotta admit i kicked that shit off!


----------



## Jin (May 30, 2020)

Beezy said:


> You’re right, Jin.
> I’m taking out my anger at the rioters and the media on the victim, and probably you, to some extent.
> From what little I do know, you’re a good dude.



Takes a man to make a post like this  

Respect.


----------



## CantTouchThis (May 30, 2020)

Beezy said:


> I don’t know about his eyes, but I know that in this climate, knowing his partner’s bodycam is pointed at him, he knows that if that man dies, he is at least getting fired.
> 
> I think he was a shitty cop with a rage and inferiority complex, like a lot of cops, who wanted to hurt him for some reason we will never see, and went too far. I’m not ok with it, but I’m also not ready to start a war, burn down businesses or call the victim a hero.



Eh I don't know what to think about your argument here.  In the UK, we use "reasonable force as is necessary" which as an example means that if a man came running at me with a knife and I felt it was necessary to slap him round the head as hard as I can with my baton, it's something I deemed as reasonable and necessary at the time; obviously there are clear risks here but you KNOW these risks before you take that action. Even in a split second I know I could change someones life if I hit them in the wrong place or too hard.

Positional asphyxia is a common taught thing in the police. Your taught to avoid it and there are many ways to safely detain a suspect while letting them have a clear airway. Kneeling on someone's neck like that no matter what they've done, while they beg for air and their mother and beg for life, has to be the most inhumane thing I've ever seen.

Point is, Just because a cameras around doesnt mean that cop has that mindset of "ill be fired if I kill or seriously harm this man". That shouldn't be the case. The officer should never have been in the force. I think I could justify a lot of things, like I mentioned earlier; Slapping someone in the head with a baton. Would it be nice? **** no. Could I seriously hurt them? Yes. Could I justify it? If that mans putting my life, his life or others lifes at danger and I can't see any other way then yeah I goddam could. (This is obviously an extreme example... there are many factors which you have to take into account before carrying out your actions E.G; size, previous knowledge etc) However Theres NO justification for kneeling on someone's airways while they beg.

I saw you mention "we don't know what he did or his record" well damn man, I've met people who've atrempted murder and not even I've felt the need to slowly choke a man to death while he begs. Theres no scenario this is okay. Theres no backstory needed for this to be identified as completely wrong. The media might amplify certain things, but theres no way this isn't wrong.

As in regards to the "wanting to hurt him bit"... That wasn't wanting to hurt him. Every cop knows about positional asphyxia. He knew what he was doing, he knew the risks and he pushed the limits until he finally killed that man. The guy deserves to go to prison, hopefully for the rest of his life. Someone else here said he had many complaints, a few of which were for shooting for no good reason; he should have been investigated way before this.


----------



## Beserker (May 30, 2020)




----------



## Rot-Iron66 (May 30, 2020)

If Obama had a porn actor son, he'd want him to be like George.

Talking about hoping gang-members killing cops should be kept off the boards. Lots of innocent cops out there.
Gang members are PoS.

HTH


----------



## Gibsonator (May 30, 2020)

Bobbyloads said:


>



Bobbyloads, the man of many memes :32 (17):


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 30, 2020)

Rot-Iron66 said:


> If Obama had a porn actor son, he'd want him to be like George.
> 
> Talking about hoping gang-members killing cops should be kept off the boards. Lots of innocent cops out there.
> Gang members are PoS.
> ...


cops are a gang what world do u live in..And in this country we still have freedom of speech


----------



## Bobbyloads (May 30, 2020)

Bro Bundy said:


> u gotta admit i kicked that shit off!



you ain’t lying about that lol


----------



## Bobbyloads (May 30, 2020)

Gibsonator said:


> Bobbyloads, the man of many memes :32 (17):



lmao brings some flavor to the conversations


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 30, 2020)

I stand by every word..Not all cops are evil but god dammit most are..They remind me of the SS


----------



## Bobbyloads (May 30, 2020)

Bro Bundy said:


> I stand by every word..Not all cops are evil but god dammit most are..They remind me of the SS



I agree most are **** boys a buddy I grew up with that became a cop and was a good guy ended up showing me bags of crack he kept at his house to bring to work daily to plant on people he didn’t like in his own words. Later he stopped taking to me cause I got in trouble too much smh. 

I have experienced cops in my neighborhood where I grew up that hated me and the shit they did to me just to be assholes is mind blowing.

like I said there has been an amount of good cops I met that were straight up but those I can count on one hand and not use all the fingers even. 

not a fan of the police at all


----------



## El Gringo (May 30, 2020)

Lots of white boys looting places. 

#antifa

#soros


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 30, 2020)

El Gringo said:


> Lots of white boys looting places.
> 
> #antifa
> 
> #soros


you didnt think the nwo wouldnt make the most out of this did u?


----------



## Bobbyloads (May 30, 2020)

Bro Bundy said:


> you didnt think the nwo wouldnt make the most out of this did u?


----------



## Gibsonator (May 30, 2020)

for you Bobby






and this song is just savage af lol


----------



## FlyingPapaya (May 30, 2020)

Sicwun88 said:


> Seeker said:
> 
> 
> > The same people who are always complaining about police brutality, racism, oppression which is all controlled and monopolize by the state are the same people who will continue to vote for all the statism that they bitch about.[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## joeyirish777 (May 30, 2020)

I like how Chris rock put it, "some jobs cant have a few bad apples. Like pilots, American Airlines cant say SOME of our pilots like to land"


----------



## Bobbyloads (May 30, 2020)

Well I guess shits going down in a few cities smh. I wonder how long this will last for


----------



## dragon1952 (May 30, 2020)

https://news.yahoo.com/wife-officer...-042245850.html?.tsrc=daily_mail&uh_test=2_08


----------



## Gibsonator (May 30, 2020)

dragon1952 said:


> https://news.yahoo.com/wife-officer...-042245850.html?.tsrc=daily_mail&uh_test=2_08



damn she ain't waiting to cash in on his benefits while he still has them lol


----------



## Bobbyloads (May 31, 2020)

Damn I don’t pay attention for 1 day and they raid cnn smh 

and the national guard in Minneapolis


----------



## Bobbyloads (May 31, 2020)

Smh I don’t trust any of this shit 


[video]https://banned.video/watch?id=5ebed09c244ac5001d2749b8[/video]


----------



## El Gringo (May 31, 2020)

So much for “anyone who isnt social distancing is an asshole” And the whole Covid Pandemic. Just a few days ago everyone was too scared to go outside


----------



## Jin (May 31, 2020)

James “Tiny” Vest lays it down plain:

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=AmK2Zvnp4a0


----------



## Bro Bundy (May 31, 2020)

hahahahahaha


----------



## Robdjents (May 31, 2020)

Bro Bundy said:


> I stand by every word..Not all cops are evil but god dammit most are..They remind me of the SS



I disagree...any human willing to lock another human in a cage based on suspicion is the exact definition of evil...just because they dont all kill black folk doesnt mean they arent an evil fuk...just my .02


----------



## Jin (May 31, 2020)

Robdjents said:


> I disagree...any human willing to lock another human in a cage based on suspicion is the exact definition of evil...just because they dont all kill black folk doesnt mean they arent an evil fuk...just my .02


 
I understand your sentiments. But let’s be real. 

What’s an appropriate alternative? 

Since guilt must be proven in a court of law I don’t see one.


----------



## German89 (May 31, 2020)

Fuking Animals. 

That's all I have to say.


----------



## Robdjents (May 31, 2020)

Jin said:


> I understand your sentiments. But let’s be real.
> 
> What’s an appropriate alternative?
> 
> Since guilt must be proven in a court of law I don’t see one.



Dont think there is one...we just deal with it..


----------



## Robdjents (May 31, 2020)

But no i dont think there is one honest good cop..

I also understand that its"their job" to arrest based on their extremely unqualified opinions...but anyone who dons a badge is pure evil imo


----------



## BigSwolePump (May 31, 2020)

Robdjents said:


> But no i dont think there is one honest good cop..
> 
> I also understand that its"their job" to arrest based on their extremely unqualified opinions...but anyone who dons a badge is pure evil imo


 You are a racist because you are white. There isn't a single good white person. You hate black people. Any white person who has white skin is evil. All white people have unqualified opinions.

Thats what you just agreed with.

Thats called bigotry


----------



## El Gringo (May 31, 2020)

the media is stirring this whole thing up. they want chaos. they want an evolution. 

Most of the people causing harm are the "white people" . Looking at them; they are the early 20 year old far left Benie Sander type Democrats and Antifa. they're all rail thin, wear glasses, tight pants, and spend most of their time on Twitter and playing video games.

Trump and conservative media first came out and said they are ANTIFA.

Progressive news sources and the Minneapolis mayor are saying they are "white supremacist Trump Supporters"
People on Twitter were saying the KKK was there.

https://www.foxnews.com/politics/tr...int-fingers-white-supremacists-dueling-claims

https://news.yahoo.com/terrorism-expert-white-supremacist-agitators-210517511.html

https://www.forbes.com/sites/sergei...ok-blame-george-soros-for-riots/#11ea31cb4100

meanwhile Biden's campaign and Leftist Hollywood have been bailing the arrested rioters out of jail

https://www.washingtontimes.com/news/2020/may/30/celebrities-called-out-donating-protester-bail-fun/

https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/poli...ays-bail-in-riot-torn-minneapolis/ar-BB14OKAU

So democrats are bailing out "white supremacists"?

and since Silicon Valley only surveils conservatives, they have ANTIFA on Reddit wide open for everyone to see. Here are some screenshots from their reddit proving that they're there. they're bragging about.








Its so plainly obvious, (as it has been for 3 years) that the democrats and media are trying to tear this country apart. they say Trump is dividing us but its 100% them. They are the enemy of the people. they want a revolution of 1 world socialist government. they are the biggest Hypocrites in the History of mankind and have done countless acts of causing harm and then framing it on Conservatives.

Arrest all the white people protesting. don't touch the blacks. Get to the bottom of who they are and their motive. I guarantee their claims of white supremacists causing the harm will never be flagged or fact checked.


----------



## German89 (May 31, 2020)

https://banned.video/watch?id=5ed35a915a4d68002fb93781


----------



## El Gringo (May 31, 2020)

German89 said:


> https://banned.video/watch?id=5ed35a915a4d68002fb93781



But Alex Jones is a conspiracy theorist...they also say that about Joe Biden firing the Ukranian prosecutor, OBAMAGATE is a conspiracy too. But Trump being a puppet to Vladimir Putin isn't.

I didn't use  Alex Jones as a source for all of my proof above and have gotten to the same conclusion. Seek out the truth yourself. It's like putting a puzzle together. It will not come to you!

and here's an even better Banned.video of the riots

https://banned.video/watch?id=5ed3467e5a4d68002fb93427


----------



## BRICKS (May 31, 2020)

BigSwolePump said:


> You are a racist because you are white. There isn't a single good white person. You hate black people. Any white person who has white skin is evil. All white people have unqualified opinions.
> 
> Thats what you just agreed with.
> 
> Thats called bigotry



Gotta agree.  All Trump supporters are deplorable.  All gun owners and pro second amendment people want gun violence.  All fat people are lazy.  All doctors are greedy.  And on and on.....

Judging the whole lot by the samples you've encountered is narrow minded.  

I've had "unpleasant" encounters with law enforcement and I can honestly say that in every case I was not without fault.  And funny thing, in every positive encounter with law enforcement I was not fkng up.  I've had far more ugly encounters with people from nurses and surgeons to random assholes in a parking lot.

It's sad to hear that all of someone's encounters with a particular group of people have been unpleasant.  I'll just leave this here:

"The common denominator in all of my shitty relationships is me."

Something to think about...


----------



## Gibsonator (May 31, 2020)

bricks is a wise man. glad to know you brother i always enjoy ur posts.


----------



## Beezy (May 31, 2020)

The Obama Justice department was fully unleashed on a political opponent and found no wrongdoing by the person himself, or the overwhelming majority of his staff. 

Why can’t the New Justice Department be turned on Antifa, and William Barr should look into all of the Soros funding rumors.

Even better, appoint a special investigator to look into his funding of crime. If one woman was assaulted for wearing a MAGA hat, or one business burned down by a person or group he funded, I’d like to know that he died in prison. 

If it’s untrue it would be nice to see his name cleared.


----------



## Bobbyloads (May 31, 2020)

El Gringo said:


> So much for “anyone who isnt social distancing is an asshole” And the whole Covid Pandemic. Just a few days ago everyone was too scared to go outside



why aren’t the protestors getting the corona? Lol 

thousands of people next to each other you figure it’s gonna spread no? If not I call bullshit on everything that’s happening


----------



## Beezy (May 31, 2020)

HAHAHA!


----------



## Bobbyloads (May 31, 2020)

Beezy said:


> HAHAHA!



Chicago got ****ed up I guess there were bus loads of these antifa ****s coming from Indianapolis they blocked the highway from letting them get in.


----------



## dragon1952 (May 31, 2020)

Salem, Oregon, Declaration of Emergency & Order. The City of Salem has declared a state of emergency and issued an emergency order imposing a curfew throughout the city of Salem in all public places during the following times:8:00 pm Sat., May 30, 2020 to 6:00 am, Sun. May 31, 2020 and 8:00 pm Sun, May 31, 2020 to 6:00 am Mon, June 1, 2020.

Salem, OR!?!? lol......this is one of the most quiet, uneventful cities in the US. Good grief :^ /


----------



## joeyirish777 (May 31, 2020)

for some strange reason I was close to a few anarchists... they seem to be a decentralized community with no singular leader. they are experts in organizing chaos and are very good at getting the ball rolling. they are very manipulative and if they were to have it there way, there would be no justice system, no cities, no capitalism. just small communities of people spread out across the land. no governments, no civilization. the only rule of law would be up to the nearest community and they could do however they see fit. that is the end state of the anarchist movement.

they gain their footholds into our politics through the democrats sadly.

im glad trump has finally labeled them terrorists.


----------



## Bobbyloads (May 31, 2020)

joeyirish777 said:


> for some strange reason I was close to a few anarchists... they seem to be a decentralized community with no singular leader. they are experts in organizing chaos and are very good at getting the ball rolling. they are very manipulative and if they were to have it there way, there would be no justice system, no cities, no capitalism. just small communities of people spread out across the land. no governments, no civilization. the only rule of law would be up to the nearest community and they could do however they see fit. that is the end state of the anarchist movement.
> 
> they gain their footholds into our politics through the democrats sadly.
> 
> im glad trump has finally labeled them terrorists.



the corona virus didn’t accomplish what they wanted so either they made this opportunity or are trying to take advantage of it to accomplish their goal what ever that is.

im happy Trump came out and said it of course in the past people in power were behind it so they were not trying to do that. 

I really hope the actual protesters start ****ing these people up and putting citizen arrests on them and really show what’s going on. 

my wife just said flint Michigan police out their guns down and are protesting with the people have to fact check that but if true that’s awesome.


----------



## Bobbyloads (May 31, 2020)

My wife just sent me this it’s by the mall near my house most of this crowd does not look like they are the ones that should be protesting. This is getting out of hand how the **** is this shit by my house? Who picks Indiana smh


----------



## joeyirish777 (May 31, 2020)

Bobbyloads said:


> the corona virus didn’t accomplish what they wanted so either they made this opportunity or are trying to take advantage of it to accomplish their goal what ever that is.
> 
> im happy Trump came out and said it of course in the past people in power were behind it so they were not trying to do that.
> 
> ...



I just saw pictured of the police taking the kapernick knee with protesters. 

I think they are just taking advantage of the situation. their dirtbags manipulating black people to be the pawns of their cause. they are worst then racist...


----------



## Bobbyloads (May 31, 2020)

joeyirish777 said:


> I just saw pictured of the police taking the kapernick knee with protesters.
> 
> I think they are just taking advantage of the situation. their dirtbags manipulating black people to be the pawns of their cause. they are worst then racist...



you have to give some of them the benefit of the doubt I’m sure a lot of cops see what’s really going on and are on the right side man that’s a big deal for them to put guns down and protest in peace like it’s meant to be. 

Right now black people need to see what’s really going on which I believe they are and start ****ing up the white people starting the shit like looting and damaging property. They need to be recording this stuff posting it putting people on citizens arrest unmasking people of videos and so on. This is the perfect timing to shine light on the people pulling the strings


----------



## joeyirish777 (May 31, 2020)

oh I definitely worded that wrong, my bad. the cops are kneeling with the protesters and I think that's a beautiful thing! 

The Anarchists are using the black races predicament in their favor. that's what I meant


----------



## Beezy (May 31, 2020)

joeyirish777 said:


> there would be no justice system, no cities, no capitalism. just small communities of people spread out across the land. no governments, no civilization. the only rule of law would be up to the nearest community and they could do however they see fit. that is the end state of the anarchist movement.



I can see the beauty and simplicity in this form of community. Neighbors helping and supporting each other would be a Utopia.

What it leaves no room for is evil people and governments who would quickly and violently make a new, tyrannical regime that assumes all power. This is inevitable. 

There will always be dictators hell-bent on world domination, and millions of followers carrying the shackles. 

The democratic republic with a strong military is what stops them. Without it, we’d all be speaking German or Japanese by now.


----------



## joeyirish777 (May 31, 2020)

yup the Chinese or Russians would own us in no time and we would be enslaved to communism. 

in a way we already live in a similar utopia to their vision. the point of the democratic republic and the USA is to inch towards that vision while maintaining a strong enough country to protect the ideal at the same time. people just lose faith or play the blame game too much.


----------



## Bobbyloads (May 31, 2020)

joeyirish777 said:


> oh I definitely worded that wrong, my bad. the cops are kneeling with the protesters and I think that's a beautiful thing!
> 
> The Anarchists are using the black races predicament in their favor. that's what I meant



its not really anarchists  it’s that stupid group financially back by Soros. They are shipping in from these college towns where they are recruited and ****ing shit up in these cities.


----------



## joeyirish777 (May 31, 2020)

antifa. antifa are anarchists. same thing


----------



## Bobbyloads (May 31, 2020)

joeyirish777 said:


> antifa. antifa are anarchists. same thing



They are a bunch of sissy ass white college kids that are brain washed and doing dirty work with out even knowing it so they are basic ass pawns and don’t even know it. And I have no idea why this Ian it being broadcasted all Over the news letting people know that these are the people starting this shit. I have children if I go somewhere and these ****s are damaging cars and scaring people I will be running people over and beating them with my t ball bat I have in my car.


----------



## Jin (May 31, 2020)

El Gringo said:


> the media is stirring this whole thing up. they want chaos. they want an evolution.
> 
> Most of the people causing harm are the "white people" . Looking at them; they are the early 20 year old far left Benie Sander type Democrats and Antifa. they're all rail thin, wear glasses, tight pants, and spend most of their time on Twitter and playing video games.
> 
> ...



Where is your outrage for the man who was killed by a cop for no reason?

Where is your alarm that a man was executed in broad daylight for a non-violent crime he was not even found guilty for?

Does your political ideology supersede compassion for humanity?

Is the way you are reacting adding to this country being torn apart or to its healing?

Why focus on the things which divide us rather than take a stand for the things Every. Single. Person. Can agree on?


----------



## joeyirish777 (May 31, 2020)

same here bro. I'll do everything I can to avoid violence, but if my family is even remotely affected by them then I will flip my switch.


----------



## Bobbyloads (May 31, 2020)

Jin said:


> Where is your outrage for the man who was killed by a cop for no reason?
> 
> Where is your alarm that a man was executed in broad daylight for a non-violent crime he was not even found guilty for?
> 
> ...



Jin I think he’s just bringing up these points because if they are in the open everyone sees they will bring every one together. Right now there is shady shit going on to divide us this need to be brought to light to unite us. 

These are things that are really happening ain’t it strange the corona and right when we’re about to get back to normal this happens. Look how much shit has happened to while trump has been president I don’t think this is all a coincidence.


----------



## Jin (May 31, 2020)

Bobbyloads said:


> Jin I think he’s just bringing up these points because if they are in the open everyone sees they will bring every one together. Right now there is shady shit going on to divide us this need to be brought to light to unite us.
> 
> These are things that are really happening ain’t it strange the corona and right when we’re about to get back to normal this happens. Look how much shit has happened to while trump has been president I don’t think this is all a coincidence.



The fact that you think his post will bring people together is telling (hint: it’s divisive). 

Unite who? Are you connected to the Black community? How about we as Americans worry about racial unity above political unity?

I grew up in a black neighborhood. My 3 closets friends in college were black. 

Guess what? I have no idea how it feels like to be black. 

This has nothing to do with Trump or the Corona virus.

Police have been abusing their power for decades. I remember seeing Rodney King beaten on the news when I was 12. 

Who dishonors the death of George Floyd more? 

The looters or people who simply use his death to further their own narrative while being indifferent to his murder?n


----------



## Bobbyloads (May 31, 2020)

Well they are shutting down my whole town wtf. I just went to the car wash closing as safety precautions and they said all the stores Walmart and shit like that also closing down shortly. 

wtf man finally out of the corona shit my gym opens tomorrow hopefully now and this shit can’t ****ing win


----------



## Robdjents (May 31, 2020)

BigSwolePump said:


> You are a racist because you are white. There isn't a single good white person. You hate black people. Any white person who has white skin is evil. All white people have unqualified opinions.
> 
> Thats what you just agreed with.
> 
> Thats called bigotry




Fair enough but as a white person i mind my own...however, police do not but i get your point as well. I also dont try to lock other humans in cages based on unjust laws.


----------



## Bobbyloads (May 31, 2020)

Jin said:


> The fact that you think his post will bring people together is telling (hint: it’s divisive).
> 
> Unite who? Are you connected to the Black community? How about we as Americans worry about racial unity above political unity?
> 
> ...



I get what your saying but he’s saying it’s an unfair game when you send in people to purposely start these riots. 

I agree should be peaceful it’s just the conspiracy shit people don’t agree on but I don’t think he’s being negative toward the death of the gentleman I just think he’s fired up with the shit that’s going on unless
i missed some other comment he made I didn’t see


----------



## Bobbyloads (May 31, 2020)

Not sure if anyone posted this but seeing this I’m even more sick to my stomach and starting to get worried 

[video]https://banned.video/watch?id=5eb70cda244ac5001d1e896e[/video]


----------



## Bobbyloads (May 31, 2020)

Look at this shit are you serious you think a black persons wrote this??? Dude I’m about to go get some guns for real no ones coming into my house ****ing fake ass group really trying to stir shit up


----------



## Jin (May 31, 2020)

Bobbyloads said:


> Not sure if anyone posted this but seeing this I’m even more sick to my stomach and starting to get worried
> 
> [video]https://banned.video/watch?id=5eb70cda244ac5001d1e896e[/video]



Alex Jones? C’mon man.


----------



## El Gringo (May 31, 2020)

Jin said:


> The fact that you think his post will bring people together is telling (hint: it’s divisive).
> 
> Unite who? Are you connected to the Black community? How about we as Americans worry about racial unity above political unity?
> 
> ...




Jin, I am trying to point out that this whole "outrage" is meant to divide us. it is a narrative the mainstream media is pushing in order to "divide" us. A lot of the people protesting/rioting are not there for George Floyd. they are there to cause "anarchy". 

Do I feel bad for George Flyod , his family, and any black person who has been mistreated because of his race. Yes.

but I feel much worse about the destruction of AMERICA. People are trying to  tear this country apart. they've been at it for almost 3.5 years (really decades). they will do whatever they can do to grasp their power. Selling out America and causing civil unrest amongst 360 million people is a much greater crime.

All the media covered for 3 months was that we're gonna die if we go outside. people protesting the lockdowns were terrorists. then in the past 2 weeks they start covering the Rednecks killing the Black man in Georgia, the black guy in Central Park, and have even resurfaced a killing from March. now the media doesn't care about Covid-19. How could anyone be oblivious to their utter BullSHIT and Agenda. It's in plain site and that's why I posted all that stuff.


----------



## joeyirish777 (May 31, 2020)

Alex Jones also believes the elites are blood sucking inter-dimensional vampires from the moon. im not exaggerating.


----------



## Bobbyloads (May 31, 2020)

Jin said:


> Alex Jones? C’mon man.



you can cross reference what he said and it checks out you seen that facui at all speak lately? 

I know jones is out there but a lot of things he says come true or are true


----------



## Bobbyloads (Jun 1, 2020)

joeyirish777 said:


> Alex Jones also believes the elites are blood sucking inter-dimensional vampires from the moon. im not exaggerating.



I didn’t wanna go down that road but you know about [h=1]adrenochrome sorry had to copy from google[/h]


----------



## Robdjents (Jun 1, 2020)

joeyirish777 said:


> Alex Jones also believes the elites are blood sucking inter-dimensional vampires from the moon. im not exaggerating.



Tell me it aint fun to get high and dive down the rabbit hole that is info wars! Hahahaha...i just think of it as stand up comedy lol


----------



## Bobbyloads (Jun 1, 2020)

Robdjents said:


> Tell me it aint fun to get high and dive down the rabbit hole that is info wars! Hahahaha...i just think of it as stand up comedy lol



there really is a lot shit on there that’s real man he for sure goes over the top a lot but a lot of shit that sounded crazy came true


----------



## Jin (Jun 1, 2020)

El Gringo said:


> Jin, I am trying to point out that this whole "outrage" is meant to divide us. it is a narrative the mainstream media is pushing in order to "divide" us. A lot of the people protesting/rioting are not there for George Floyd. they are there to cause "anarchy".
> 
> Do I feel bad for George Flyod , his family, and any black person who has been mistreated because of his race. Yes.
> 
> ...



I asked you where your outrage was. 

All of your posts on this thread have been political. Starting with “the Democrats are cheering this on” or something similar. 

Not once did you mention the execution of George Floyd.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Jun 1, 2020)

Well Chicago is done everything getting looted In the hood **** man not good they ****ing them selves right now should of left the blame on the white insurgents 

https://ibb.co/bXjCDgb

every store no cops even around go on wgn news Chicago watch the live stream from helicopters 

https://wgntv.com/on-air/live-streaming-sc/


----------



## El Gringo (Jun 1, 2020)

Jin said:


> I asked you where your outrage was.
> 
> All of your posts on this thread have been political. Starting with “the Democrats are cheering this on” or something similar.
> 
> Not once did you mention the execution of George Floyd.



Sorry, I didn't know we were all required to write up an eulogy. it must have been my white privelage. 

I said I felt bad for him. maybe I should go out in the streets and loot stuff to show how upset I am.

you still miss my point. This whole rioting is all about politics. just forget it...


----------



## Jin (Jun 1, 2020)

El Gringo said:


> Sorry, I didn't know we were all required to write up an eulogy. it must have been my white privelage. you still miss my point. This whole rioting is all about politics. just forget it...



Mention the execution of a man on the streets of The United States. 

Vs. 

Write a eulogy.


----------



## El Gringo (Jun 1, 2020)

Jin said:


> Mention the execution of a man on the streets of The United States.
> 
> Vs.
> 
> Write a eulogy.


What do you want me say that no one else has said? 

What is acknowledging it going to do for you? I know you know and everyone knows he was murdered in an unjust way. 

you’re being ridiculous


----------



## Jin (Jun 1, 2020)

El Gringo said:


> What do you want me say that no one else has said?
> 
> What is acknowledging it going to do for you? I know you know and everyone knows he was murdered in an unjust way.
> 
> you’re being ridiculous



Well, I’m a ridiculous person. 

But I shy away from ridiculous thinking whenever I’m able to resist. 

You seem like an angry guy. 

It IS time for anger. Anger at police who have executed a man on the streets in the “Land of the Free”.
The facts are clear cut. 

Instead you aim your vitriol at half the American public. Because “the Democrats” are evil. Or “the protesters” are trying to destroy this country. 
The facts are convoluted: who is protesting? Why are they protesting? What are their political affiliations?

You don’t know. I don’t know. (You May know theare are interlopers, but not what’s actially going on in reality). 

No different than an opinion that “the blacks” are evil or “all cops” are evil. 

Group think on an incredibly simplistic and non-productive level. 
Maybe we’re both ridiculous?

Until we stop dehumanizing others by placing them into groups that we can easily hate (devoid of their inherent worth as human beings) we are ****ed. 

Human beings are creation’s/nature’s most important creature. 

Theists believe man was created in God’s image. That Man is inherently holy. 

Devout atheist Astro physicists say that the most complex thing in the universe is the human mind. That man is worthy of awe and wonder, respect and study. 

Until we treat our fellow man with respect and reverence, instead of hate and vitriol, we’re destined to keep this status quo of brokenness.


----------



## joeyirish777 (Jun 1, 2020)

I would go as far as to say, that was put perfectly


----------



## Bobbyloads (Jun 1, 2020)

[video]https://m.worldstarhiphop.com/apple/video.php?v=wshhZ1LxK9687C8OsM7d[/video]

even this cop knows who’s starting this shit man it would of been all good if Chicago didn’t **** it up today and loot their own neighborhoods smh ****ed it all up


----------



## Jin (Jun 1, 2020)

An uplifting clip. It’s not all bad. 

Peaceful protesters in Minneapolis: “At the end of the day we're all human”

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=LyezyOrBEXk


----------



## stonetag (Jun 1, 2020)

El Gringo said:


> Democrats are silently cheering this on. Seeing the country ripped apart and burned down is their ultimate fantasy.


The mentality to do the things spoken of in this thread.....on display right here.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Jun 1, 2020)

Here’s a fun one lol free TVs for everybody lol 

[video]https://m.worldstarhiphop.com/apple/video.php?v=wshhapR14L5jefm8Ek23[/video]


----------



## motown1002 (Jun 1, 2020)

BigSwolePump said:


> What bothers me about this situation is how FINALLY there is concrete, clear cut, no bullshit, unarguable proof of police brutality on a black man on video that shows without a he says/she says roadblock that he did nothing to deserve death. I don't know a single human in this country that deputes those officers misconduct and actions and agree that they deserve punishment...finally, we are united in this and what do these ignorant ghetto trash animals do?
> 
> They fuking riot and destroy the peoples homes, jobs and businesses that back up their cause 100%. The owners of the rubble that once was someones livelihood didn't do anything to them just like Floyd did nothing to deserve his demise. EVERY SINGLE ONE of those motherfukkers need to be arrested and incarcerated.
> 
> ...



Amen brother!!


----------



## testnoob (Jun 1, 2020)

Bobbyloads said:


> Well Chicago is done everything getting looted In the hood **** man not good they ****ing them selves right now should of left the blame on the white insurgents
> 
> https://ibb.co/bXjCDgb
> 
> ...



And this is a prime example why police handle things the way they do


----------



## Bobbyloads (Jun 1, 2020)

testnoob said:


> And this is a prime example why police handle things the way they do



The cops just sat across the street and watched them rob every single store then one cop car pulled into the shopping plaza parking lot and people in front of him still running into stores grabbing shit. The foot locker was stripped dry even seen someone carrying out the computer smh.


----------



## testnoob (Jun 1, 2020)

Bobbyloads said:


> The cops just sat across the street and watched them rob every single store then one cop car pulled into the shopping plaza parking lot and people in front of him still running into stores grabbing shit. The foot locker was stripped dry even seen someone carrying out the computer smh.



If they would have stepped in then they would be called racist again. Damned if you do damned if you don't


----------



## Texan69 (Jun 4, 2020)

Bro Bundy said:


> Ive been saying cops are nothing more then killer nasty thug piece of garbage that will start a war in this country..Its time for gangs to start killing these motherfukkers



wow just wow


----------



## Texan69 (Jun 4, 2020)

Bobbyloads said:


> Even in the 80's my dad said you can wreck into a pole and they would take you home to sober up if you were not dead lol.



because no body cameras back then, now a days with all the drunk driver campaigns, MADD (mother’s against drunk driving) police admin pushes the arrest of a suspect for DWI. If body cameras catches an officer letting a drunk driver off then they could get in Trouble for not doing their duty....trust me most cops would rather drive a drunk home then mess with a DWI it is a lot of work for a misdemeanor.... off topic but clearing it up.  Body  cameras are absolutely a good thing but sometimes they can take a bit of discretion away from the officer when you got supervisors and chiefs reviewing footage and getting on your ass for not charging someone. So it’s easier just to file the charge and keep admin off your rear and keep your job


----------



## Bobbyloads (Jun 4, 2020)

Texan69 said:


> wow just wow



thats one of his greatest hits on this post there  are a few more lmao


----------



## Texan69 (Jun 4, 2020)

Bro Bundy said:


> I have never seen that happen to a cop before..They get killed all the time but not like that..And cops get paid to be in the line of fire..



not standing up for those cops cause they are evil...but cops have been shot in the back of the head while eating a meal or writing a report. Shoot check reports of cops killed or injured since The riots started... cops have been on a traffic stop and a random third party not involved in the stop comes from behind and attacks the officers...it’s happened a few times  the past few days. I’ve personally witnessed a cop get killed who I worked with....I get it you don’t like cops and I recognize there are issues and a need for change in police and a need for more training .
but to call for the murder of all cops come on bro! 
but still love and respect you bro even though we disagree on this lol

at the end of the day we do need police. I guarantee all the guys on here saying all police are bad have either been helped by a cop, had to call the cops or will have to call the cops 
we need them. Yea traffic tickets suck dick but necessary to an extent to keep the roads safe.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 4, 2020)

Texan69 said:


> not standing up for those cops cause they are evil...but cops have been shot in the back of the head while eating a meal or writing a report. Shoot check reports of cops killed or injured since The riots started... cops have been on a traffic stop and a random third party not involved in the stop comes from behind and attacks the officers...it’s happened a few times  the past few days. I’ve personally witnessed a cop get killed who I worked with....I get it you don’t like cops and I recognize there are issues and a need for change in police and a need for more training .
> but to call for the murder of all cops come on bro!
> but still love and respect you bro even though we disagree on this lol
> 
> ...


cops damn near started a civil war in this country..Im cool with good actual police work ..There are to many scumbags with badges


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 4, 2020)

im not saying to kill them all just the bad apples..How cool would it have been if someone took a bat to the back of the head of that pig as he was kneeling on the neck..Could have saved america from this embarrassment and riots..no? am im i wrong?


----------



## Texan69 (Jun 4, 2020)

Bro Bundy said:


> cops damn near started a civil war in this country..Im cool with good actual police work ..There are to many scumbags with badges



I agree because one bad cop is too many, we cannot make mistakes that result in the unnecessary loss of life or injury. However on the flip side some people do shit that gives officers no choice to use force. Little slip ups are gonna happen cops are human. But any “slip up” that causes someone to die or be injured when that person is not actively trying to kill or seriously injure someone else cannot happen!!. But I also stand by law enforcement flaws and all. You can stand with and support cops but also hold them responsible and demand improvement. Violence on cops will only make the issue worse. I don’t think cops started this “civil war” the 4 involved in George Floyd’s death did  but not cops in general did that’s just my opinions though. 

on the flip side of an idiot raises a gun at a cop Or comes at them with a weapon  what the hell you think is gonna happen? Shoot if an armed civilian had someone come at them with a weapon I would hope they used force to defend themselves and not sit there and become a victim. Or a cop comes in and give a school shooter some lead to the dome piece I don’t see any issue with that. I know that’s not anything to do with the George Floyd incident because no use of force was warranted then. It’s just annoying when people see a use of force situation and immediately say it’s excessive or unjustified without looking at the circumstances.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 4, 2020)

you cant call that a slip up lol..That was one of the most cruel killings i ever saw..It was disgusting and traumatizing to the country


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 4, 2020)

those pigs should be hung in a public display


----------



## Texan69 (Jun 4, 2020)

Bro Bundy said:


> you cant call that a slip up lol..That was one of the most cruel killings i ever saw..It was disgusting and traumatizing to the country



thats why I said “slip up” bad way to put it I agree. It was murder...evil...sadistic no doubt and no cop I know has argued that. When I say a slip up that is gonna happen as a cop is like a small minor error on a report that doesn’t affect the case, forgetting to use our blinker or going 5-10 over the speed limit once in a while or maybe god forbid drop an F bomb on someone who’s been talking shit for 10mins and making shit harder than it has to be. 
You are right slip up is not what we have here  it is murder no other way around it. That asshole cop and his friends made my job 10x harder than it already is and I can tell you the majority of cops despise those ****s who killed George Floyd! Thank for for correcting me cause that was a dumb way for me to put it


----------



## Texan69 (Jun 4, 2020)

Bro Bundy said:


> those pigs should be hung in a public display



I agree as do al the cops i know, but I also know we don’t want bricks thrown at us and don’t want a bullet in the back of our heads because of these evil ****s and the other evil ****s. I’ll admit though cops need to hold each other more accountable, Police our own if you will


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 4, 2020)

Texan69 said:


> thats why I said “slip up” bad way to put it I agree. It was murder...evil...sadistic no doubt and no cop I know has argued that. When I say a slip up that is gonna happen as a cop is like a small minor error on a report that doesn’t affect the case, forgetting to use our blinker or going 5-10 over the speed limit once in a while or maybe god forbid drop an F bomb on someone who’s been talking shit for 10mins and making shit harder than it has to be.
> You are right slip up is not what we have here  it is murder no other way around it. That asshole cop and his friends made my job 10x harder than it already is and I can tell you the majority of cops despise those ****s who killed George Floyd! Thank for for correcting me cause that was a dumb way for me to put it


if your in law enforcement those type of cops should be your worst enemy..You and your co workers need to get them root n stem..Its up to the police to police the police now..I doubt that will happen..But if cops dont cool it this is the result


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 4, 2020)

Imo if no crime is  taken place cops should be a fly on the wall..


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 4, 2020)

no offence to u texas were cool and ug/si bros..I just dont like the attitude most police have these days..Its not working for them


----------



## Texan69 (Jun 4, 2020)

Bro Bundy said:


> no offence to u texas were cool and ug/si bros..I just dont like the attitude most police have these days..Its not working for them



hey brother I agree and I don’t think I or any of my co workers or fellow officers are above criticism after all we are supposed to be ones people are relieved to see we are who you call in an emergency, we are expected to be professional and we should be. 
that’s why I said earlier I agree there are issues in policing we need to address, Ive been guilty myself of letting shit get to me and loosing my temper even if it’s just talking crap back or arguing it’s uncalled for, the job makes us calissed we see a lot of messed up shit but we sign up for it so it’s time we suck it up and get better for everyone. 

I think you and I are actually on the same page just using different words and different perspective.
if more people could have open talks likes this we would be alright.

i like to tell the younger guys 
“is the juice worth the squeeze” meaning is pressing the issue on this stupid crime that there is no victim on worth your time, worth a report, worth you fighting someone and hurting them or yourself or ending up on the news?
we win either way we get paid for showing up. Get home safe, keep your job. Respect others and show compassion  Not to say don’t go out there and fight crime but step back take a breath
and think is this worth what could happen. For example is a weed charge worth even your time digging through a car? No it’s not so let it go. Is his weed hurting anybody?? No. 
are you gonna chase a car going 100mph in the wrong direction and risk killing your self, the suspect or some  innocent citizen worth it? More often than not it’s not. Also don’t argue if some one wants to be an ass that doesn’t give us the right to stoop down and be an ass, let them talk they can make themselves look dumb you font need to help them and end up looking even more stupid. I’ve made my mistakes and I’ve learned from them and it shaped me to be  better at my job. 

more training is a must!


----------



## Gibsonator (Jun 4, 2020)

__ https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=1204359389899378&id=368557930146199


----------



## motown1002 (Jun 4, 2020)

Here is another way to look at this.  The starting pay is about 40k a year.  Who wants to risk their life every single day for that amount of money?  So the quality and character of those going for those jobs will suffer.  (NOT ALL, but some)   I wouldnt take that job for that money.  Then you have the ass wipes in New York that wont stand up for the police.  I remember some kid in high school that was never part of anything, was a weirdo.  He eventually become a cop and out came the years of being picked on.  He took it out on everyone.  Again, this isnt all of them, but when the pay is so little and you get no support from your own local government and community, its a recipe for disaster.


----------



## Texan69 (Jun 4, 2020)

motown1002 said:


> Here is another way to look at this.  The starting pay is about 40k a year.  Who wants to risk their life every single day for that amount of money?  So the quality and character of those going for those jobs will suffer.  (NOT ALL, but some)   I wouldnt take that job for that money.  Then you have the ass wipes in New York that wont stand up for the police.  I remember some kid in high school that was never part of anything, was a weirdo.  He eventually become a cop and out came the years of being picked on.  He took it out on everyone.  Again, this isnt all of them, but when the pay is so little and you get no support from your own local government and community, its a recipe for disaster.



my area of the state most agencies start at 50-60k a year but it’s mainly larger agencies. When I was a rookie I got like $26 an hour to start. Not bad but not great. If anybody does the job for the money you ****ed yourself.

but either way good point


----------



## Texan69 (Jun 4, 2020)

Jin said:


> Maybe we’re both ridiculous?
> .



your both being ridiculous! Lol 
but seriously we all need to learn to have an open discussion with different views and disagreements that don’t have to turn heated! It’s ok to disagree and it’s ok to get upset but it does not have to turn to jabbing little insults at each other because someone said something we don’t like. I’m guilty of it but I’m working on it. Not saying y’all were or weren’t doing it just making a comment


----------



## Bobbyloads (Jun 4, 2020)

Texan69 said:


> your both being ridiculous! Lol
> but seriously we all need to learn to have an open discussion with different views and disagreements that don’t have to turn heated! It’s ok to disagree and it’s ok to get upset but it does not have to turn to jabbing little insults at each other because someone said something we don’t like. I’m guilty of it but I’m working on it. Not saying y’all were or weren’t doing it just making a comment



I am pretty sure a lot of people on here are not the lets say "Best law abiding citizens" that being said most run ins with the law were not pleasant so in that case obviously the cops looks at the person as a scumbag and the person looks at the officer and a scumbag but how it should be regardless say you get stopped committing a crime cop catches you red handed you should be respectful to that cop he is doing his job and at the same time once the cop arrests you and you do not resist and are compliant there is no reason for the cop to get out of hand. 

Unfortunately shit does not work that way I always try to be polite yes sir no sir even when I got arrested back in the day some cops were cool others made me spit on them in situations where nothing serious was happening and no arrest even needed to be made because of the shit they did or they way they treated me. 

Like you said both sides need to work on them selves and treat people with respect even in bad situations unless they other party does not act civilly. In this case obviously no excuse for the cops actions and since it has happened so many times before and the media doing what they do we are where we are hope it all ends soon.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Jun 4, 2020)

Damn I knew there was a hidden agenda behind this and now my wife sends me this first fact checked out looking at rest 

https://www.law.com/nationallawjour...position-over-emails/?slreturn=20200504173314


----------



## joeyirish777 (Jun 4, 2020)

this is news to me... George Floyd was on meth, fentanyl, morphine, and other good stuff when he was arrested and killed. hence the slight asphyxiation causing a cardiopulmonary arrest. Is it just me or does it seem like you are more likely to die if you are high on meth, fentanyl, and morphine? 

and since when does anyone give a **** about a dude on every drug known to man with a long and recent history of violence, robbery, and fraud? especially to the point of burning every community in America?? I knew this whole thing was bs.


----------



## Jin (Jun 5, 2020)

joeyirish777 said:


> this is news to me... George Floyd was on meth, fentanyl, morphine, and other good stuff when he was arrested and killed. hence the slight asphyxiation causing a cardiopulmonary arrest. Is it just me or does it seem like you are more likely to die if you are high on meth, fentanyl, and morphine?
> 
> and since when does anyone give a **** about a dude on every drug known to man with a long and recent history of violence, robbery, and fraud? especially to the point of burning every community in America?? I knew this whole thing was bs.



Have you watched the entire video?

Floyd was coherent, polite, calling out for his mother and begging not to be killed. 

This isnt Iran. Citizens should not be executed in the streets by police. 

If you watched the video and your conclusion is that drugs killed Floyd then we'll just have to disagree. 

Just because someone doesn’t pass your depth of character test (or have drugs in their system) doesn't mean they should be put down like an animal in the street for a non-violent crime (or any crime once they are already in custody). 

Police abuse of power happens daily. Just so happens this was fully caught on camera. 

I fully give a **** that that man died.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Jun 5, 2020)

joeyirish777 said:


> this is news to me... George Floyd was on meth, fentanyl, morphine, and other good stuff when he was arrested and killed. hence the slight asphyxiation causing a cardiopulmonary arrest. Is it just me or does it seem like you are more likely to die if you are high on meth, fentanyl, and morphine?
> 
> and since when does anyone give a **** about a dude on every drug known to man with a long and recent history of violence, robbery, and fraud? especially to the point of burning every community in America?? I knew this whole thing was bs.



whole thing is not BS at all it’s BS that this might of been set up and done on purpose or for sure at least blown up and used to cover up what really is going on because the covid was dying down it’s a ****ing man killed by a cop pretty much execution style man wtf are you saying? You never were on drugs? Or any one close to you? Or committed crimes? That means we or people around us should get killed by police cause we are addicted or criminals?


----------



## joeyirish777 (Jun 5, 2020)

Bobbyloads said:


> whole thing is not BS at all it’s BS that this might of been set up and done on purpose or for sure at least blown up and used to cover up what really is going on because the covid was dying down it’s a ****ing man killed by a cop pretty much execution style man wtf are you saying? You never were on drugs? Or any one close to you? Or committed crimes? That means we or people around us should get killed by police cause we are addicted or criminals?



yes Ive been on drugs and dealt with people on drugs. my brother and father were both heavy drugs addicts and were extremely violent and dangerous. im eternally grateful and happy they are recovered now and love them dearly, and I was always there for them. however being on that path is inherently dangerous to the people around them and they should not be looked at and treated like gentle little things that should be protected and nurtured the way we do with children.  

I would hardly call it an execution compared to actual executions. The cop was absolutely wrong and a murderer, it is against SOP to place your knee anywhere on a person who is on the ground, AT ALL. but ffs burning down all of America?? calling for actual executions of cops, ACTUALLY EXECUTING COPS, and treating this guy like a saint??? Cops defending themselves and shooting kids with pellets?? btw everyone calls out for their mom before they die, no matter how corrupt, good, evil or high they are. 

im calling bs on the fact that THIS situation was blown out of proportion during THIS specific political climate involving the things you posted bobby.

Everyones a judge or victim today. maybe both the cop and Floyd were bad guys, and guess what happens when u put 2 bad guys in an un-ordinary situation together? you think there's a Disney ending every time???? I would not put money on the idea that Floyd was cooperative and respectful, or a 'good' guy.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Jun 5, 2020)

Bro blown out of proportion? Sure by the white kids burning shit down and causing extra chaos and Biden’s camp bailing them out. The murder blown out of proportion? I grew up a few miles away from where the cop shot that kid 16 times while he was high with a baby knife or what ever he had and didn’t even attack the cops you know how many times I was high out my mind or drunk as **** I got mased and threatened with guns and tazers never shot. How many times this happen? Keeps happening and lately for no justifiable reason so what if that was your dad or brother doing forgery to score their next fix and this happened? 

there are tazers batons mase shoot in a leg disable there are procedures to this shit man not kill a defenseless man drug addict or not


----------



## Jin (Jun 5, 2020)

Joey- you’re entitled to your opinion and it’s not an unreasonable one. 

Have you watched the entire video?


----------



## Bobbyloads (Jun 5, 2020)

Did this guy deserve to die? He was high on lsd and resisted arrest difference between a professional cop and a hot head ****


----------



## Beezy (Jun 5, 2020)

https://youtu.be/JtPfoEvNJ74

Candace Owen says it all...
If you watch till the end, it’s tough to disagree with her.


----------



## Jin (Jun 5, 2020)

Beezy said:


> https://youtu.be/JtPfoEvNJ74
> 
> Candace Owen says it all...
> If you watch till the end, it’s tough to disagree with her.



I watched the entire thing. George Floyd isn’t my martyr, and I don’t see this as primarily a race issue. 

It’s police misconduct. 

As ive said previously, I don’t care about his past criminal actions. His drug use is also a non-issue for me. No citizen of this country should be executed like that. 

I find it interesting she holds Floyd’s past against him but gives police officers a pass (there’s always going to be police misconduct because “people suck”). 

An equally important issue for me is the right to peacefully protest. This is a constitutional right. Peaceful protests have been met with an inappropriately violent response. Unacceptable. 

Armed men storm a government building in Michigan. 

No consequences. No response.

peaceful protests outside the whitehouse get quelled with teargas and force. 

I dont care care what you say: you have the right to say it. 

I don’t care what you are protesting for or against: you have the right to peacefully do so. 

I don’t care what crime you’ve committed: you have the right to be treated with professionalism by police, not killed in the street and given a fair trial. 

We can agree on all these things, yet each side chooses to magnify the differences rather than what we can all rally together to stand for.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 5, 2020)

in nj lol


----------



## joeyirish777 (Jun 5, 2020)

I think the previous few threads are great opinions. there are some ridiculous ones a few pages back. I think the only way to better society is through compassionate conversation.

I've seen a few of the videos jin. Chauvin was definitely enjoying crushing Floyd beneath his knee. its an absolutely appalling act. I have severed ties and made enemies with a few people like this and specifically a guy who became a cop for another opportunity to legally kill bad guys again. I absolutely despise this guy and the others...

cops need to be vetted more thoroughly, have stricter protocols and accountability which ensures less violence. this problem needs to be fixed and if nows the time that everyone snaps out of it, then so be it.. 

but to pick a guy who has held people at gun point, been in crime almost his whole life... who served his time, only to get out and go back to doing the same shit over and over again? then to riot/loot/destroy everything in response the very first day. come on guys... you know that is fundamentally wrong. there's 100s of videos of men being murdered by cops, why this one, and why this destructive reaction.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Jun 5, 2020)

joeyirish777 said:


> I think the previous few threads are great opinions. there are some ridiculous ones a few pages back. I think the only way to better society is through compassionate conversation.
> 
> I've seen a few of the videos jin. Chauvin was definitely enjoying crushing Floyd beneath his knee. its an absolutely appalling act. I have severed ties and made enemies with a few people like this and specifically a guy who became a cop for another opportunity to legally kill bad guys again. I absolutely despise this guy and the others...
> 
> ...



because covid backfired on them and they needed something else from what I understand now the Clinton trial for the emails democratic stated stated closed for more government funding and now they will get it.

police is being told to stand down and let them go through like a wild fire Biden people bailing them out of jail and this was caught on video and there is not many cases like this one the cop did this out of straight hate this was not a police shooting this was done with his own body on ourplisten to this rogan clip blew my mind.


----------



## joeyirish777 (Jun 5, 2020)

wow breaking it down class instead of race is way more accurate, and difficult to discuss. you won't find anyone making 6 figures out there looting and rioting. if you do, its few and far between.


----------



## Chump16 (Jun 5, 2020)

Bobbyloads said:


> because covid backfired on them and they needed something else from what I understand now the Clinton trial for the emails democratic stated stated closed for more government funding and now they will get it.
> 
> police is being told to stand down and let them go through like a wild fire Biden people bailing them out of jail and this was caught on video and there is not many cases like this one the cop did this out of straight hate this was not a police shooting this was done with his own body on ourplisten to this rogan clip blew my mind.




Going to have to listen to this episode, sounds like a good one

Krystal Ball seems kinda hot


----------



## Bobbyloads (Jun 5, 2020)

Chump16 said:


> Going to have to listen to this episode, sounds like a good one
> 
> Krystal Ball seems kinda hot



lol yeah that made so much sense when put the way they said it.


----------



## Robdjents (Jun 5, 2020)

Bobbyloads said:


> Bro blown out of proportion? Sure by the white kids burning shit down and causing extra chaos and Biden’s camp bailing them out. The murder blown out of proportion? I grew up a few miles away from where the cop shot that kid 16 times while he was high with a baby knife or what ever he had and didn’t even attack the cops you know how many times I was high out my mind or drunk as **** I got mased and threatened with guns and tazers never shot. How many times this happen? Keeps happening and lately for no justifiable reason so what if that was your dad or brother doing forgery to score their next fix and this happened?
> 
> there are tazers batons mase shoot in a leg disable there are procedures to this shit man not kill a defenseless man drug addict or not



My brother in law is a cop and ive asked him these questions...in missouri leti you are trained to kill...they do not train police to wound..its hard to train to wound whm these guys arent marksmen too...try to shoot a kneecap of a guy running...now be a fat ass out of shape cop trying to perform this...not gonna work out well...but yea here police are trained to kill.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Jun 5, 2020)

Robdjents said:


> My brother in law is a cop and ive asked him these questions...in missouri leti you are trained to kill...they do not train police to wound..its hard to train to wound whm these guys arent marksmen too...try to shoot a kneecap of a guy running...now be a fat ass out of shape cop trying to perform this...not gonna work out well...but yea here police are trained to kill.



Kill if their lives are threatened but not like this.


----------



## Robdjents (Jun 5, 2020)

Bobbyloads said:


> Kill if their lives are threatened but not like this.




I agree but the fact is they are undertrained and overzealous and this is what you get...kinda sad really.


----------



## Maijah (Jun 5, 2020)

Bro Bundy said:


> let me tell u something ive been practicing strangling people since im 5 years old .That was disgusting and disturbing to watch..This country is heading into a war and its not going to be pretty..That was a throw back to slave times and some nazi shit mixed ..Im not down with it and who ever is im going to try to kill u one day when this war kicks off..This is a disgusting look for america



I'm right with you Bundy. I was varsity wrestling and have a blue belt in BJJ. We need to unite to overcome. That was some weak ass shit that bootlickin mf did..


----------



## Bobbyloads (Jun 5, 2020)

Maijah said:


> I'm right with you Bundy. I was varsity wrestling and have a blue belt in BJJ. We need to unite to overcome. That was some weak ass shit that bootlickin mf did..



I truly believe BJJ should be mandatory for all police they must make at least  blue belt by a certain amount of time for example if a blue takes almost 3 years they should be mandatory 5 years they must get it or they can not then there should be a freeze on their jobs or not allowed for raises or promotions and so on and if one wants to keep going should be incentives for each rank they meet after wards. 

The police pay should be raised based on performance or if they work in a higher risk area. There are many things that need to be done that if they start implementing slowly eventually they will get to it it's sad that any dip shit lame with 60 hours of college courses can become a cop that has a clean criminal record. 

Like that lady on live pd el paso I think ran in a restaurant crazy guy in there drugged up came at her she tazed the **** out of him you have to have common sense if your a cop.


----------



## Robdjents (Jun 5, 2020)

Maijah said:


> I'm right with you Bundy. I was varsity wrestling and have a blue belt in BJJ. We need to unite to overcome. That was some weak ass shit that bootlickin mf did..



Only problem is only a very small percentage actually have the balls to do such things...not to mention most of this country is conservative boot lickers...i read a comment in this thread talking about all of us talking shit on the cops have needed cops...uhh not hardly..the last person id call into a tense situation is a cop lol..


----------



## Robdjents (Jun 5, 2020)

Texan69 said:


> hey brother I agree and I don’t think I or any of my co workers or fellow officers are above criticism after all we are supposed to be ones people are relieved to see we are who you call in an emergency, we are expected to be professional and we should be.
> that’s why I said earlier I agree there are issues in policing we need to address, Ive been guilty myself of letting shit get to me and loosing my temper even if it’s just talking crap back or arguing it’s uncalled for, the job makes us calissed we see a lot of messed up shit but we sign up for it so it’s time we suck it up and get better for everyone.
> 
> I think you and I are actually on the same page just using different words and different perspective.
> ...



Very well said man...i loathe everything law enforcement stands for but it seems you have a more open mind than most police ive talked to.  We need more like you


----------



## BigGameHunter (Jun 5, 2020)

Bobbyloads said:


> I truly believe BJJ should be mandatory for all police they must make at least  blue belt by a certain amount of time for example if a blue takes almost 3 years they should be mandatory 5 years they must get it or they can not then there should be a freeze on their jobs or not allowed for raises or promotions and so on and if one wants to keep going should be incentives for each rank they meet after wards.
> 
> The police pay should be raised based on performance or if they work in a higher risk area. There are many things that need to be done that if they start implementing slowly eventually they will get to it it's sad that any dip shit lame with 60 hours of college courses can become a cop that has a clean criminal record.
> 
> Like that lady on live pd el paso I think ran in a restaurant crazy guy in there drugged up came at her she tazed the **** out of him you have to have common sense if your a cop.



I agree blue belt is a nice start. I would only add that they have to have some competition time as well. Say mandatory enter and compete in at least two tournaments during that time. Competition is the only place to truly get tested. 

Hell for that matter a person can achieve brown belt in Judo in 3 years. Anything is better than what they are doing now. 

When you see these videos of 5 officers struggling to subdue one person it’s embarrassing to their profession


----------



## Bobbyloads (Jun 5, 2020)

BigGameHunter said:


> I agree blue belt is a nice start. I would only add that they have to have some competition time as well. Say mandatory enter and compete in at least two tournaments during that time. Competition is the only place to truly get tested.
> 
> Hell for that matter a person can achieve brown belt in Judo in 3 years. Anything is better than what they are doing now.
> 
> When you see these videos of 5 officers struggling to subdue one person it’s embarrassing to their profession



So embarrassing max 2 guys if the perp is a bigger guy or trained but 3-5 guys struggling with one guy smh then you see 1 trained cop usually run in at the end and handle it.


----------



## BigSwolePump (Jun 6, 2020)

Bro Bundy said:


> in nj lol



I have to admit that I laughed everytime that idiot called him Papi


----------



## Jin (Jun 6, 2020)

Jin said:


> Well, I’m a ridiculous person.
> 
> But I shy away from ridiculous thinking whenever I’m able to resist.
> 
> ...


 
Obviously Jocko read my post and decided to make a video about it a week later. 

Worth the watch. 

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=MBLji5dMS_k


----------



## German89 (Jun 6, 2020)

Can someone give the TL;DR of this thread so I can catch up?


----------



## German89 (Jun 6, 2020)

Hilary Clinton Lost her Appeal..

But that's not trending news?


----------



## Bobbyloads (Jun 6, 2020)

German89 said:


> Hilary Clinton Lost her Appeal..
> 
> But that's not trending news?



exactly I have not even seen it on the news


----------



## Gibsonator (Jun 6, 2020)

another note, the weinstein doc on netflix is getting .1% the attention tiger king did and that is some crazy ass fukked up shit.
nobody crying for the victims or for "women's lives matter"
the victims themselves are not rioting, looting or murdering.
nobody coming down on the prison system that covered up his murder to save so many powerful peoples asses.
just thought I'd throw that in the pile of shit being currently swept under the rug.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Jun 6, 2020)

Jin said:


> Obviously Jocko read my post and decided to make a video about it a week later.
> 
> Worth the watch.
> 
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=MBLji5dMS_k




jocko is the man.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Jun 6, 2020)

Gibsonator said:


> another note, the weinstein doc on netflix is getting .1% the attention tiger king did and that is some crazy ass fukked up shit.
> nobody crying for the victims or for "women's lives matter"
> the victims themselves are not rioting, looting or murdering.
> nobody coming down on the prison system that covered up his murder to save so many powerful peoples asses.
> just thought I'd throw that in the pile of shit being currently swept under the rug.



I watched like almost half and was disgusted how the **** they do this to all these high school girls that long and no parents went there to kill him or cops just pull him over and shove a taser up his ass knowing this shit was going on. Didn’t even wanna keep watching it to piss my self off.


----------



## Gibsonator (Jun 6, 2020)

Bobbyloads said:


> I watched like almost half and was disgusted how the **** they do this to all these high school girls that long and no parents went there to kill him or cops just pull him over and shove a taser up his ass knowing this shit was going on. Didn’t even wanna keep watching it to piss my self off.



it was very disturbing for sure.


----------



## German89 (Jun 6, 2020)

Gibsonator said:


> it was very disturbing for sure.



I want to watch it.  I know it'll be disturbing.

It makes you wonder, why they made this?  Normalizing this shit?


----------



## German89 (Jun 6, 2020)

I'll drop this here... If anyone is interested.  






Watch it before it's taken down.  I think part two is on their actual site... I haven't venture to it yet.  I got this message a few days ago and finally got around to watching it.


----------



## joeyirish777 (Jun 6, 2020)

German89 said:


> I'll drop this here... If anyone is interested.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



great find, interesting how professional that class room environment seems for such a neurotic organization.

I agree jockos the man! been listening to him since he started his podcast about.

maybe I was a little cold hearted to the fact Floyd was a hard drug addict, I just dont like seeing a man of that caliber propped up on a mantle so I had an opposite reaction in my heart.

Never the less, Jocko has an undeniably locked on moral compass in this situation. I think everyone should adopt that perspective for there to be positive change,


----------



## Bobbyloads (Jun 6, 2020)

German89 said:


> I'll drop this here... If anyone is interested.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They are for sure funded by some part of the government and I would say the people on the democrat side obviously. Biden camp bailing them out of jail how can you bail out violent protestors that’s ducked up and it’s in plain sight and still no ones does shit


----------



## German89 (Jun 6, 2020)

Bobbyloads said:


> They are for sure funded by some part of the government and I would say the people on the democrat side obviously. Biden camp bailing them out of jail how can you bail out violent protestors that’s ducked up and it’s in plain sight and still no ones does shit



Gaslighting us.


----------



## Gibsonator (Jun 6, 2020)

didn't watch the video yet (I will), but isn't that the same people that sent undercover into the Hillary Clinton campaign offices to show how they were sending people into her own rallys as Trump supporters to cause a ruckus?


----------



## German89 (Jun 6, 2020)

Gibsonator said:


> didn't watch the video yet (I will), but isn't that the same people that sent undercover into the Hillary Clinton campaign offices and rallys to show how they were sending people into the Trump rallys on purpose to cause a ruckus?



I honestly don't even know...

Or are you talking about antifa?  Perhaps was staged acts?


----------



## Gibsonator (Jun 6, 2020)

I edited my post as you were replying. pretty sure it was them that blew the lid of the hillary campaign causing all that fake drama making trump supporters look bad during that election.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Jun 7, 2020)

This is a funny twist on some serious shit  I like this guy he’s a great comedian and smart


----------



## Gibsonator (Jun 7, 2020)

Gibsonator said:


> I edited my post as you were replying. pretty sure it was them that blew the lid of the hillary campaign causing all that fake drama making trump supporters look bad during that election.



surprised I'm the only one that remember this, maybe I've been in the rabbit hole longer lol


----------



## Bobbyloads (Jun 7, 2020)

Again why the **** is this not on normal news this is big evidence


----------

